# 

## tomdts

Sam początek....

Chęć posiadania własnego kawałka ziemi zdominowało naszą chęć posiadania  małej działki z domkiem. Po trzech miastach i pięciu przeprowadzkach zmęczony jest człowiek zwłaszcza że dziecko jest już duże i poradzi sobie z dojazdami do szkoły. 
Duchota mieszkania w 50-ciu metrach mieszkania dała się we znaki tym bardziej iż z żonką uwielbiamy przestrzeń i w 2010 roku zaczęliśmy się rozglądacie za działka. Po nie zliczonej liczbie ogłoszeń, oglądanych działek i telefonach, marudnych sprzedawców i niezdecydowanych właścicielach, prawie człowiek zrezygnował z chęci posiadania działki, do momentu jednego ogłoszenia w przeterminowanej o dwa tygodnie lokalnej gazecie:

Sprzedam ziemię i telefon XXXXXXXXXX
O co chodzi? Po rozmowie okazało się że gospodarz chciał sprzedać ziemię rolną ale zainteresowanie było niskie, w niektórych zapytaniach było: ile ton tej ziemi na do sprzedania, zabawne. Gospodarz chce podzielić ziemię na działki i sprzedać jako działki budowlane.
Po wyjaśnieniu lokalizacji przyszłych działek pojechaliśmy z żoną pooglądać owe przeszłe działki:
Zjazd z drogi głównej na drogę gruntową po ścianie lasu potem przez las do skrzyżowanie i w prawo za lasem jest pole i to tam droga prowadzi do wsi. Po kilku telefonach trafiliśmy na miejsce.


 

 
Żona powiedziała „……. ale tu pięknie”, po rozmowie z gospodarzem i nakłonieniu go do podziały ziemi zostało nam tylko czekać.  
Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W oczekiwaniu na zakończenie podziału ziemi sprawdzamy jakie jest lokalizację działki w którym monecie jest zachodzi słońce i w zenicie, i okazało iż działka jest położona +20 stopni północno wschodnim czyli słońce pada w równolegle do szerokości działki o godzinie 14.

Wizyta o godzinie 18.15 dnia 17.10.2010r.

A takie widoki są po drodze - zachód słońca nad zalewem 

Oczywiście oczekujemy na podział ziemi szukamy projektu domu.

Czekamy i czekamy  :sleep: ………

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Gospodarz zadzwonił prawie po roku z pytaniem czy jesteśmy zainteresowania tą działką (w myślach zadałem sobie pytanie czy chce to? :Confused: ). Boże wreszcie jakaś decyzja, spokojnie odpowiedziałem Tak ale zainteresowani jesteśmy 15 arami. Po krótkiej rozmowie zaproponowałem spotkanie w celu dogadania szczegółów w sprawie podziału owej ziemi tym bardziej że można wykroić tyle ile chcemy.
Po rozmowie z gospodarzem uzgodniliśmy że wspólny mianownik: 15000m2 i 2działka od lasu, teraz czekamy na podział i ostateczną decyzję administracyjną.

Po pewnym czasie ……….. :popcorn: 

Jest ostateczna decyzja co do podziału działki i trzeba było złożyć propozycję cenową gospodarzowi, argumentując brakiem: utwardzonej drogi, wody, energii elektrycznej. Po upływie pewnego czasu danego do przemyślenia propozycji otrzymaliśmy pozytywną odpowiedź TAK przyjęli naszą propozycję. To super, prawie od razu podpisaliśmy umowę wstępną i od razu załatwialiśmy kredyt w między czasie zorientowałem się co energią elektryczną. 
Kredyt otrzymałem, umowa notarialna podpisana  warunki techniczne przyłącza energii elektrycznej otrzymałem. Po otrzymaniu umowy notarialnej podpisałem umowę na dostawę energii elektryczną, gdzie zakład elektryczny stwierdził że przy tej liczbie KW nie jest wstanie z istniejącej sieci podłączyć domu (18KW) i trzeba będzie dokonacie rozbudowy sieci energetycznej gdzie termin oddalił się do 17.07.2013 roku. Kredyt wypłacony staliśmy się właścicielem działki.


Zadowolona inwestorka...


widok ogólny...

PS. Inspektor z banku po przyjeździe na działkę stwierdził „co to za zadupie”. :no: 

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Szczęśliwi posiadacze wymarzonej działeczki udaliśmy się do projektanta gdzie założenia projektowe domy były już przemyślane. Projektant skompletował dokumenty do wniosku o wydanie warunków zabudowy, mapki, dokumenty z energetyki możliwości dostawy elektryki, warunki techniczne wodociągów i tu zabawna sprawa: 927m rura 110mm i dwa ujęcia dla straży pożarnej oczywiście trzeba sobie zafundować i gminie, zabawne takim filantropem nie jestem. I tu padło na wykonanie studni głębinowej po prostu będzie taniej.
Wniosek złożyłem pod koniec grudnia i tradycyjnie po miesiącu otrzymałem pismo iż z powodu potrzeby uzgodnień, termin wydania decyzji przedłuża się w czasie nie określonym. W marcu otrzymałem projekty warunków zabudowy, oczywiście nie talie jak składałem, linia zabudowy 12m, szerokość fasady frontowej min. 13m i kilka innych parametrów. Oczywiście napisałem odwołanie i cała procedura zaczęła się prawie odpoczynku, do momentu telefonu od Pani Architekt która zadała mi pytanie „czego pan chce żeby połać dachu były prostopadle a nie równolegle do drogi dojazdowej tak jak wszyscy i czego tak wąska ma być fasada frontowa”. Zaczęłam pani architekt tłumaczyć że w celu pozyskiwania energii słonecznej wymagane jest by już projektowany dom był  ustawiony w stosunku do kierunki północ – południe tak aby dom energooszczędny miał elementy domu pasywnego. Po czym Pani architekt pogratulowała mi odwagi i powiedziała że dostane warunki takie jak chce. 
Warunki zabudowy wydane oczywiście trzeba było poczekać aby uprawomocniły się i trwało to do połowy maja czyli 5 miesięcy wyczekiwania.

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Projektant Pan Andrzej polecony przez sąsiadów  notabene już mieszka w swoim domku.
Najpierw wykonałem telefon i zgodziliśmy się że wyśle założenie projektowe z pewnym przykładami budynków tu link gdzie był komentowane założenia projektowe:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...16#post5117816
oczywiście dyskusja na forum już ucichła, a kiedy projektant skontaktował się z nami i umówiliśmy się na spotkanie. W biurze projektowym w trakcie ustalania szczegółów projektu dyskusja zeszła na poszczególne elementy konstrukcji budynku i zanim się obejrzeliśmy było już ciemno a wszyscy pracownicy wyszli już do domu a, kierownik zgasił światło i  było już późno jak wracaliśmy do domu.
Cokolwiek by się działo projektant przyjął zobowiązanie do wykonania projektu architektoniczno-budowlanego na całą działkę według indywidualnego projektu. Od grudnia 2011 roku do momentu otrzymania decyzji na budowę czyli do 13 września 2012. Biuro projektowe przygotowywało i pomagało w przygotowaniu całej dokumentację wnioskodawczą od gminy i starostwa czasami trzeba było przypominać ale w sumie było nieźle. Do kontaktu otrzymaliśmy asystentkę która kontaktowała się z nami o spełniała nasze projektowe zachcianki, odległości do biura była spora dlatego szkice i rysunki wysyłane były email. Projekt był ukończony w sierpniu 2012roku i dopiero po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę zapłaciłem za projekt i kierbuda. :roll eyes: 

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Tuż po zakupie działki w listopadzie 2011 roku wypadało by dowiedzieć się co tam w ziemi słychać, a samo rozpoczęcie budowy będzie musiało poczekać zbyt optymistycznie podchodziłem do terminu przy opieszałości administracji terenowej marzec 2012 teraz wiem że to nie realne. A więc samodzielne wykonania badania gruntu nie stanowiło dla mnie problemu, tym bardziej iż w inżynierii wojskowej takie rzeczy robiło się, więc przy pomocy świdra i łopaty przy sporej pomocy syna wykonaliśmy odwierty w czterech miejscach działki oraz jeden wykop na głębokość 1,8m



 


Po przeprowadzeniu odwiertów okazało się iż grunt jest całkiem niezły najważniejsze że niema gliny ale jest:
30cm humusu,
10-15 cm piach,
35-40 cm mieszania piachu ze skaleniem wapiennym
60-70 cm mieszanina skalenia z piachem 
Potem sam skaleń przełożony odrobiną piechi TWARDO.
Potem zrobiliśmy próbę przesączania gruntu w płytkim odwiercie, po zalaniu wodą okazało się że woda nie ucieka przynajmniej na samum początku. W ciągu 30min wsiąkło 10 litrów wody czyli sam skaleń i mieszanina przymnie wodę, czyli oczyszczalnia ścieków będzie miało rację bytu przy najmniej w tym miejscu gdzie będzie jest więcej piachu. Grunt pod GWC będzie trudny   :Confused:  ale na tej wysokości rzędnej 195,1 do 194,4 nie będzie ody gruntowej, sama działka jest na górce a reszt wsi jest w dole.

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Oto jest pytanie na które trzeba było odpowiedzieć, znaleźć odpowiedzi i w tym celu podleliśmy decyzję że pierwszą inwestycją będzie zrobienie ujęcia wody. Studnia kopana nie wchodzi w rachubę po badaniu grunt w tych skaleniach to chyba metodą detonacyjną, czyli tylko wiercona, głębokości nie wiem jaka ale, chociaż miejsce trzeba będzie poszukać i stąd na działce zaczęłam chodzić ku uciesze małżonki z dwoma elektrodami spawalniczymi. :wiggle: 







Wyznaczyłem kilka przypuszczalnych miejsc i klika innych żył wodnych, świadomości występowania żył wodnych przyda się przy organizacji sypialni. Przypuszczalne miejsce studni jest wyznaczone i przygotowujemy się do zlecenia wiercenia studni.

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po wykonaniu rozpoznania pośród lokalnych studniarzy podjęliśmy decyzję że studnia wiercona będzie w stalowej rurze osłonowej. Wizyta studniarza na działce i omówieniu szczegółów oraz zapłaceniu zaliczki w kwicie 1000zł studniarz rozłożył sprzęt i rozpoczął bicie studni.






No i tyle tego bicia było, że po 5 dniach i 8,5m głębiej skończyła się przechwalanie studniarza co to i jaką to studnia nie wykopał. Padał się i powiedział że jest tak twardo że nie da rady głębiej po odliczeniu kosztów i paliwa to na 8,5m za 750 zł droga ta dziura. 

Następny studniarz w lokalnej listy „tak tak przyjadę w niedzielę koło 13.00 i tyle go widziałem po wykonaniu telefonu usłyszałem bełkot pijaka, trzeci studniarz przyjechał i popatrzył na fragmenty skaleni wydobytych przez pierwszego fachowca i powiedział że jest tu twarda „też mi nowina tak jak bym nie wiedział” zaproponował cenę na metr 240zł to mu podziękowałem.

No i skończył się lokalny patriotyzmy po trzech partaczach dostałem telefon do studniarzy Zduńskiej Woli, przyjechał kierownik podpisaliśmy umowę bez zaliczki termin umówiony na połowę maja plus minus tydzień.

Przyjechała ekipa Ził made in CCCP z wojskowym zestawem wiertniczym na płuczkę i w pierwszy dzień rozłożyli sprzęt, wykopali studzienkę osadową. Drugi dzień wiercenie, trzeci dzień wiercenie 25m i na czwarty dzień rurowanie fi - 133mm stalowa. Na piąty dzień dalej wiercenie tyle że średnica 126mm tak zwana bosa studnia do 44m tz wieczna studnia bez osłony w litej skale. W ostatni dzień podczas składania sprzętu przepompowali studnie i jest woda jest WODA.










Studnia z lustrem na 9,5m ppz przy pompowaniu pompą 33l/min lustro spada do poziomu 11m, studniarz powierzał spokojnie można pompować 4000l/godzinę. Pompa jest na głębokości 24m trzeba dobrze przepompować studnie czyli lejemy wodę.

Po zainstalowaniu agregatu na samochodzie zaczynamy przepompowanie studni w tydzień 40tyś litrów popołudniami na działce baniaki na zmianę były napełniane i opróżniane do rowu pomiędzy polami, jest tak sucho że woda 1000litrów wsiąka po 14-16m przepłynięcia po powierzchni.








JEST WODA MOŻNA PODLEWAĆ I SADZIĆ

Dalszy etap to zabudowa studni, ekipa zaproponowała mi fi 80cm wys. 3x50cm za 1500 zł.

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Z pośród ważnych spraw było zakupienie i transport kontenera na budowę w postaci zabudowy samochodowej typu izoterma. 
Było by pięknie kiedy zakupiłem kontener oczekiwał na transport i z kiedy doszło do możliwość transportu okazało się że kontener przywieziony został uszkodzony, kierowca zaczepił o konar czy też o drzewo i cały narożnik rozwalony. Po telefonicznym kontakcie z kierownikiem firmy transportowej ustaliłem że kierowca zabiera kontener na bazę i tam ma być naprawiony a sama firma potraktuje transport za darmo. :wink: 







Po naprawie  kontener został postawiony na działce na podkładach kolejowych wreszcie!

Następnym etapem było grodzenie tymczasowe w stylu budowlanym w tym celu postanowiliśmy u znajomego leśniczego zakupić żerdzie tak żeby od razu pozyskać stemple o wymiarze nietypowym 315cm bowiem przy specjalnej konstrukcji budynku trudno jest kupić takie wymiary. W ramach podniesienia swoje kondycji postanowiłem samodzielnie popracować na świeżym powietrzu w lesie.








Po obliczeniu wszystkich kosztów pozyskałem 297szt. Stempli po 1,78 zł. Zamiast 4 czy 5 zł za szt. Słupy i słupki na całe ogrodzenie i wyszło trochę drewna na zorganizowanie ogniska. Z pobliskim tartaku za 50 zł kupiłem króciaków na wykonanie bramy i furtki do lasu.

Sadzimy las pomiędzy działką a starym lasem z tą mysią żeby w przyszłości jeszcze bardzie osłonić budynek od wiatru północnego. Od znajomego leśniczego zakupiłem sosnę pospolitą oraz jarzębinę i połowie kwietnia przy sprzyjającej pogodzie w sobotę i niedzielę postanowiliśmy posadzić las.

Tysiąc sadzonek i becel, roczne sadzonki najlepiej się przyjmą, pod koniec dnia za ciężką procę kiełbaska z ogniska puch. W niedziele pomagał nam gospodarz przy sadzeniu resztki sadzonek.

A oto nasza baza, latem miło było w weekend posiedzieć na działce a wieczorem ognisko i kiełbaska

Poza tym syn może bezkarnie pojeździć samochodem po polnych duktach i lesie, to jest ten czas dla rodziny, woda i prąd z agregata jest i sklep we wsi otwarty w sobotę i niedzielę życia nie umierać.

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po odmówieniu wykonaniu zabudowy przez formę, zabudowy nadmienia  iż mała trochę fi 80cm postanowiłem wykonać samodzielne. Przemielałem od razu sprawę i nie mając badania wody postanowiliśmy wykonać zabudowę o średnicy wew 120cm i wysokości 165cm tak aby w przyszłości zmieściła się 300l zbiornik hydroforowy, instalacja elektryczna, oraz zestaw filtrów, przynajmniej przeciwko zapieszczeniu instalacji.



 
W tym celu w pobliskiej betoniarni zamówiłem dryny 3szt. Oraz placek z wykonanym na miarę pokrywy tak aby wszedł zbiornik 300L litrów. Po wykonaniu wykopu i skróceniu rury osłonowej wylano posadzkę z betony samodzielnie wymieszanego i betoniarce pracującej z agregata na samochodzie i wody z własnej studni oraz dozbrojone kamieniami zabranymi na działce. 








Po związaniu zaprawą dryny i placek z pokrywą za dźwig służył koparka z pobliskiej wsi, po związaniu zaprawy wymalowany dysperbit po wyschnięci zasypałem ręcznie. Po podłączeniu pompy i wykonanie całej instalacji elektryczne zamówiłem drabinkę i po jej zamontowaniu i w oczekiwaniu na dalszy etap zamknęłam pokrywę na kłódkę.

Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Od samego początku wiadomo było że GWC będzie, po przeprowadzeniu badania gruntu utwierdziłem się że będzie to żwirowiec. Rozpoczęło się poszukiwanie odpowiedniego kamienia do złoża, W grudniu 2011 trafiło się odpowiedni kamień 30km od budowy kamień odpowiedni „cebula” czyli 36mm do 80mm ale zabawne było to że za każdym razem jak pytałem się ile m3 kosztuje to każdy sprzedawca że tona kosztuje 90-110zł a nawet 150zł a potem dodawali że m3 wchodzi od 2,2 – 2,5 tony. A wybranej żwirowni właściciel powiedział nie wie ile na metr wchodzi ale FADRONA ma łyżkę 3,5m3 i waży to 5,5t czyli na m3 wchodzi 1,57… tony. i kto mówi prawdę. A więc postanowiłem zakupić 33m3 kamienia za cenę 50zł na tonę super cena.

Transport załatwiłem pod drodze, dwa wanny ze żwirowni przyjechały na działkę z samego rana czyli o 6 godzinie po rozłożeniu filcu separacyjnego takiego jak na autostradzie, nagle na działce wylądowało 52 kamieni.
Cenna dobra za kamień ale jak się przyjrzałem trochę brudny i latem 2012 roku postanowiłem przepłukać kamień, przy okazji przepompujemy studnie i latem przepłukano 33m3 i usypano gustowny kopczyk na geowłókninie, który czeka na działce.


Zdecydowałem się na poprowadzenia rury 250mm od rogu działki do złoża na następnie ze złoża do domu przez rurę osłonową 316 gdzie 250 wchodzi bez problemu. Same rury zakupiłem po sporym rabacie od przedstawiciela regionalnego w Radomiu gdzie na przyczepie przywiozłem do garażu gdzie 6szt wykonani otwory i nakryto siatką. Pod koniec października rozpoczęto samodzielne wykonanie żwirowca, w tym celu wykonano wykop na głębokość 1,8m o wymiarach 11,8x7,4m na dnie wykopu wykonano wannę o wymiarach 5x9,3x0,7m czyli około 32m3 na drugi dzień wspólnie z żonką rozłożyliśmy geowłókninę 200. Przerwa niedzielna, a w poniedziałek z samego ranna rozłożyłem rury z czerpnie do złoża i czekałem na koparkę. 






Jest koparka i zaczęło ładować kamień do wanny w między czasie przyjechał styropian 10cm 8.6m3, no niestety trzeba było wykonać drogę odjazdu przez posadzony las i wyciąć kawałek ogrodzenia ale dojazd jest bez problemowy. Zabawne mi zajęło dwa tygodnie żeby do przepłukać a koparka kamień przewiozła w 4godziny, a w między czasie rozłożono rury perforowane w złożu po wyrównaniu rozłożono zraszanie i to wszystko zawinięto w geowłókninę. Potem folia styropian i znowu folia.

Koniec, stop roboty już za ciemno żeby coś robić ostatni wykop pod rurę ze złoża do domu.


Na następny dzień przyjechała koparka o wykonała wąską łyżka wykop pod wodę rozprowadzenie ze studni do domu i na działkę. Teraz cały dzień ma na wyprowadzenie rury do domu o tyle musi być precyzyjne bo rura musi wylądować w rogu pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Potem poprowadzenie po krawędzi wykopu GWC wody do domu i w domu wychodzą trzy rury: powietrze, woda ze studni, woda do zraszania złoża. Woda do ogrodu pod grilla wyszła z trójnika w wykopie po drodze do domu. Podsypane wstępnie ręcznie i położona folia niebieska tak żeby nie zbłąkała się rura na działce.


Ostatni dzień padam na nos ale tu robotę robi koparko wiec, wszystko zaczął zasypywać najpierw ziemią a potem humusem wygładził i po zamiatał. A następnie zrobiliśmy porządek wyjechało 5 wywrotek ziemi i skalenia na pobliską cegielnię.
Wreszcie jest koniec płasko i wystają tylko rury i rurki, teraz następny etap to fundamenty i tu…… :wink: 
Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Najważniejsze żeby wiedzieć z czego budować, zgodnie z projektem to beton komórkowy i silikaty. Zanim zacielić my zadawać pytania co i za ile dokonałem rozpoznania w pośród lokalnych producentów bloczków, w moich okolicach jest dwóch producentów tj: H+H Gorzkowice i Xella Sieradz i Teodory. Wszystko blisko czyli można by się spodziewać że koszty transportu nie zjedzą budżetu. Rozesłałem zapytania cenowe z zestawieniem potrzebnych materiałów, powoli zaczęło wyłaniać się kwota jaką trzeba było by wydać na ściany, średnio kwota 28tyś jedni mniej drudzy drożej. Trochę mi to nie dawało spokoju i zacząłem drążycie temat. To pojechałem z żonką do Gorzkowic obejrzeć bloczek H+H u przedstawiciela, towar poza gatunkowy a pytanie o pełno wartościowy bloczek cenna urosła do kwoty 7,80zł przy kosztach transportu 750zł za jeden transporty a wymaganych jest 5 czyli 3750 złotych, zaczyna to rosnąć. No to zaczynamy z drugiej strony, telefon do przedstawicieli handlowych H+H i Xella z pytaniem z którymi hurtowniami można gadać i które mają najlepsze rabaty, i wyszło szydło z worka, po wysłaniu zapytania ostrzyliśmy konkretne odpowiedzi jak liczyć to okazało się że na wszystkie bloczki i nadproża z Ytong i Silka zapłacimy 18600 + transport  2160 i około 1250 na zaprawę klejową. Po przedyskutowaniu wszystkich za i przeciw pojechaliśmy sfinalizować zakup. Po spotkaniu w hurtowni w odległości 70km od budowy okazało się że za magazynowanie nic nie płace dodatkowo otrzymałem kupon na rabat 3% od Xelli to miło. Materiał na budowę dostarczony będzie wiosną tygodniowym wyprzedzeniem telefonicznym.
To czekamy tylko do wiosny i załatwiamy beton i bloczki.
 
Cdn….
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Jest decyzja na rozbudowę linii kablowej 0,4kVi budowę stacji transformatorowej 15/0,4kV na szczęście transformator stanie przy drodze powiatowej. W połowie lipca na twardym wzgórzu będzie energia elektryczna :big grin: . 

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Wśród lokalnych węzłów betoniarskich jest tak jak z mechanikami samochodowymi wszyscy są najlepsi i każdy lepszy od drugiego. Kilku wpadło ze stropami, posadzka lub bloczki z piachu itd. Z pośród znajomych kolegów propozycję padła na jeden węzeł, po kilku wizytach k kierownika wynegocjowałem cenne B20 253zl z transportem i pompa w cennie betonu na cały okres budowy, wstępnie 22m3
Bloczek w cenie z transportem z rozładunkiem po 2,35 z kruszywa łamanego - 2700 szt. Zobaczymy jak to będzie, ale koledzy zapewniali mnie, że z tą firmą będzie OK.
 :yes: 

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W celu postawienia dobrych fundamentów postanowiłem zacząć rozglądać za stalą zbrojeniową, tak samo jak w przypadku betonu, jest sporo dostawców i przy potrzebie 410kg fi 12 i 12kg fi 6 średnio koszt wychodzi około 1450 – 1550zł. Ale z transportem jest problem albo to przy okazji jak będzie jechał to przy okazji przywiezie i nie wiadomo kiedy, albo zapłacić. Kolega jak budował dom dał mi namiar na hurtownie stali gdzie robią od razu całe zbrojenie i gotowe elementy przywożą na budowie, cena całego zbrojenia to 1700zł z transportem. Nie martwię się kiedy przyjedzie i trzeba je było by skręcić, tylko 2 dni wcześniej telefonicznie zamawiam i bez odpadów cięcia i gięcia czysta robota różnica 150 zł czasami nie jest warta czasu tego żeby to skręcać bo w tym czasie zrobisz robotę za 300 albo 1000zł.

Cdn...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Wczoraj z małżonką byłem na targach w Łodzi INTER-BUD, na gadałem się, 
na pokazywałem, 
na chodziłem, nogi mi wchodziły nie powiem gdzie :rotfl: ,ale mama nadzieje że było warto. Powoli mam nadzieje że zaczną przychodzić oferty. Okna 4 producentów, dach 2, rekuperacja i wentylacja 2, ogrzewanie 1, zobaczymy co z tego będzie czekamy jak będą przychodzić oferty.
A dzisiaj zajechaliśmy na działkę i zaczyna wschodzić czosnek czyli czas zacząć budowę czyli otwarty cyrk na świeżym powietrzu. Jutro ławy drutowe czas zacząć nabijać.

Cdn…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Tak spogląda że tulipany wychodzą ziemi a ja z kołki wbijam na ławy kierunkowe w ziemie, w dniu jutrzejszym z synem nauka matematyki geometrii stosowanej i fizyka naczyń połączonych w praktyce, wyznaczamy oś ław fundamentowych. Zobaczymy czy nadążę przed hiacyntami.
Cdn…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Ja cokolwiek planować jak według wzorca matematycznego pogoda ma się pogorszyć i według takich prognoz od 11 do 21 marca ma być nawet -13 mrozu. 
Cokolwiek teraz planując trzeba się uzbroić w cierpliwości i nie robić nerwowych ruchów z laniem betonu. Perspektywa fundamentów oddala się to nieokreślonego terminu… :bash: 

Cdn…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

*Śnieg pada i pada można coś robić.
W ramach ładowanie akumulatorów tak żeby psycha nie siadła dobra muzyka.

Pink Floyd - The Wall





Zawsze jakaś ściana …
*Cdn…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Korzystając z okazji, że śnieg nie zachodzi, a temperatury korzystnie wchodzą na leczenie metodą krioterapie. Postanowiłem zacząć negocjować zakup łączników balkonowych i bloczków cokołowych izolacyjnych. Po złażeniu zapytań, i zaczęły przychodzić oferty, cenowo to cały świat najlepiej w bloczkach wychodzi ISOMUR a włącznikach balkonowych HIT firmy Halfe.
W poniedziałek kontakt telefoniczny z działem sprzedaży firmie Schöck zobaczymy co się da utargować, w to zimno i tak niema co robić.

Cdn….

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W ramach wolnego czasu i oderwaniu się do stołu postanowiliśmy żonką pojechać na działkę że zobaczyć ile to śniegu napadało i tym samym oszacować kiedy się zacznie wiosna. Kochanie moje staropolskim obyczajem rozrzuciła skorupki po jajkach święconych tam gdzie będzie rosło i odrobine tam gdzie jest dom, tak żeby dom też rósł. A następnie przycięliśmy Derenia Białego na sadzonki a potem zakopaliśmy tak żeby wytrzymało do czasu wsadzenie do gruntu. Z powrotem pojechałem mniej inną drogą mniej uczęszczaną żeby zobaczyć ile w polach śniegu i gdzie ta wiosna?




bramy nikt nie odgarnoł śniegu!!!


skorupki z święconki na dom by rusł...


dereń biały sadzonki do zimowania.



CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz 

P.s. 
Napotkany kolega pyta się, jak tam budowa?
Budowa, a plac budowy, plac budowy - dobrze…

----------


## tomdts

Słońca tyle że nie wiadomo za co się zabrać najlepiej za ośnieżanie, siedem dni po pryma aprilis dalej leży śnieg. Syn jedynie zamierza rozpocząć budowę z łopatą ale do śniegu i odgarnął miejsca gdzie będzie kopany fundamenty. Ja wdrapałem się na kontener i odgarniałem cały śnieg, ale słońca jest tyle że jedynie żona wiedziała co zrobić…


nie ta łopata...
 
Prawie jak Alpy
Czekamy aż śnieg zejdzie, to jedyna rzecz która się samo zrobi…

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Śnieg już stopniał i jedynie zagrożenie to mokry teren , a tu niespodzianka sucho. W niedziele z ramach spaceru na działce wyznaczyłem linie wykopów.

 
W poniedziałek w samego rana przyjechała koparka i zaczęła kopać, operator spryciarz tak jeździł koparką, że skończył po 4 godzinach. Moja rola ograniczyła się do niezwykle ważnego aspektu przypilnowania poziomu wykopu żeby operator nie przegłębił wykopu. 


W międzyczasie przyjechało gotowe zbrojenie i cement. Potem cały resztę dnia pracowałem na łopacie żeby dopieścić i wyrównać dno wykopu.

Wtorek ponownie przyjechała koparka poszerzyć centralny wykop o około 10cm, ale w tych skałach nie zamierzałem robić to łopatą. Potem przyjechała małżonka z Andrzejem pomocnikiem i zaczęliśmy składać zbrojenie do wykopów cały dzień nam to zajęło. 


Ale w środę zostało na tylko drobne poprawki i koło godzinny 11.30 Przyjechała pompa i zaczęły podjeżdżać gruszki z betonem.






_drobne w pobliżu kuchni i spiżarni

_Zaczęła się wreszcie kluczowy moment w budowie, lejemy beton na fundamenty, cała robota poszła szybko niema 45min i było wylane 19m3^ betony wykopie. Warto było poświeci więcej czasu na przygotowaniu terenu wypoziomowanie zbrojenia i zaznaczenie poziomów na wykopie ułatwiło wylewanie. Andrzeja za pomocą z kila od ulicznicy i kawałka deski zaczął zawibrować powierzchnie wylewki. 





Pompa pojechała i zaczęłam wyrównywać ławę u ciężko dwie godziny to mało czasu, ale wariactwo, trudno jest dokładnie, co do centymetra poziomy złapać. Ale po wszystkich zabiegach na długości 20m budynku wyszło 3cm różnicy prawie nic, kolega murarz powiedział, że to zgubie to na dwóch warstwach bloczków. Na koniec sama kosmetyka paca stalowa i jedziemy na gładko, jest super warto jest zrobić samemu przy pomocy znajomego. 






Następna dwa dni to zwilżanie i podlewanie.
W czwartek przyjechały bloczki i około 1m3^ kruszywa łamanego, trzeba będzie dorobić około 0,5m3^ B20 w betoniarce, bo w budowanym kanale w garażu zabrakło trochę betonu, w zasadzie spodziewałem się tego, dlatego zakończyłem wylewanie w kanale. Po rozładowaniu bloczków zacząłem kręcić beton, szybko poszło 2 godzinki i było zalane i wyrównane na gładko. Potem zwilżyłem za pomocom przelotnego deszczu, lecz intensywnego, to dzisiejszy pomocnik czasami niedoceniany, – dobry dzień.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Niesamowite ile można przeczytać o izolacji pionowej i poziomej, w naszym przypadku zamiast dawać prosta plastpape czy też coś takiego podobnego. Wszyscy wychwalą swoje produkty. Znajomi powiedzieli że najlepiej na fundament to zwykła papa 03 i lepik na zimno, wysmarować beton i na to przycięty papa na wymiar. Za radą znajomych w pobliskiej hurtowni zakupiłem 5 rolek czarnej mamby i 5 kubłów lepiku, aż vel NYSKA przysiadła na mostach. Na działce przyczołem pasma papy i zacząłem przyklejać a ty zasadzka kubeł 18kg lepik za zimno chyba faktycznie jest zimny, cholera lejem nie można zamieszać a co dopiero rozsmarować na fundamencie, Lepik na zimno w samej zasadzie powinien być plastyczny w konsystencji gęstej śmietany, ale ten co kupiłem w niczym tego nie przypominał i trzeba było go czy rozcieńczyć za pomocą benzyny i dopiero w tedy można było smarować. Izolacja pionowa zrobiona na całej płaszczyźnie fundamentów. 


pozamiatane i smarujemy...






  szeroka ława fundamentowa...



Dobrze że zdecydowałem się na papę bowiem jeden element fundamentu jest szeroka ława na 90cm i nie było tak szerokiej plastpapy. Taka ława jest niezbędna do postawienia dwóch ścian w odległości 15cm od siebie tak żeby oddzielić bryłę garażu od budynku mieszkalnego.CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Sam nie wiem jak to dokładnie nazwać ten post…

to symulacja ...
W dniu 24.04…przerwie śniadaniowej spożywam pyszną bułkę dyniową z wędliną i serem gołda wędzona i nagle coś strzeliło tępy ból zęba. No to, co na 16.00 Żona kazała mi się zameldować do dentysty. 
Dentysta kazał otworzyć usta i okazało się, że ząbek pęk na połowę, leczyć nie ma, co trzeba rwać, w otwartymi ustami nie da się specjalnie dyskutować. Zaczęło się rwanie najpierw RTG ząbka a potem rękoczyny, ale ząbek nie dał za wygraną, minęła godzina i zaczęły się problemy potem były już dwie panie doktor stomatologii i we dwie wyrwały. Tylko tyle, że ząbek wrósł w zatokę i powstała przetoka do zatoki szczękowej, ale wieje, teraz dopiero zaczęły się kłopoty. Skalper, nici chirurgiczne, tampony tyle krwi nie widziałem w ustach i w spluwaczce, horror. Plastyka dziąsła zaszywanie zębodołu zaopatrzenie śluzówki itd.… suma summarum 3,5 godziny na fotelu i 10 dni zwolnienia z pracy 7dni na antybiotyku oraz maści i inne tabletki i kropelki, ponadto nie można się: uśmiechać, ziewać kichać i dmuchać w nos, no to sobie pobudowałem. Poza tym zostałem gorącym zwolennikiem chłodnych dań i zimnej kawy niestety zimnego piwa nie mogę pić. 
Ale się porobiło przez tego zęba, żonka kochana mówi, że chory chłop jest nie znośny, trochę mnie nerwy noszą jak taka pogoda a ja w domu dwa tygodnie z głowy… :bash: 

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz 

Ps. Dobrze, że to teraz się stało, bo jak by ząbek strzelił na murach to wtedy były by kłopoty. :Lol:

----------


## tomdts

Minęło 10 dni nie mogę wytrzymać zacząłem powoli przenikać zapachem cementy, w ramach rozgrzewkę zacząłem do najniższego punktu domu a raczej garażu od kanału a żeby było jeszcze bardziej skomplikowanie to wymyśliłem sobie pułki w kanale nie darował bym sobie żebym ich nie zrobił. Reasumując pierwsza robota i przywaliłem sobie młotkiem w dużego palucha, no się zaczęło budowanie.

 

I tak powolutku jak wyszedłem z kanału do poziomu zalewania posadzki zacząłem wznosić narożniki w garażu a potem w budynki. Nawet się nie obejrzałem i zaczęło się prawdziwe murowanie







Nagle w jednym momencie zaczęło brakować bloczków a wieńca w ramach porządkowania placu zamówiłem bloczki koparka rozładowała palety i rozwiozła je po placu w pobliżu fundamentów. W sklepie zakupiłem uchwyt do przenoszenia cegieł bloczków znacznie usprawnia to robotę.





Pomocnik Andrzej daje wycisk zanim się obejrzę to donosi zaprawę i bloczki nie da wyjść z wykop.






Mury rosną, ale rzodkiewka robi to szybciej … ale w polowym inkubatorze.


CDN…


Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Zaskoczony jesteśmy ile drzemie w naturze chęci do potrzeby wzrostu, wczesną wiosną wyciąłem z lesie gałęzie leszczyny aby podeprzeć klony, i proszę.

 
W ciągu trzech dnia zamknęłam ściany budynków i wniosłem po trzy bloczki i narożniki tak że brakuje do poziomu „0” 46 cm. Powoli trzeba będzie znaleźć miejsce na wmurowanie bloczków isomur. Koniec tygodnia następny tydzień zapowiada się tak samo pracowicie a tu proszę deszcz i i przelotne burze i tygodnia znowu zrobiło się 3 dni ale w piątek nam już poziom do wylania betonu chudego (chudziak) w budynku, jeszcze tyko dwa poziomy na budynku garażu i można układać kanalizację.









Żeby tylko tak nie padał deszcz…




CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po ostatnich intensywnych opadach i prawie nic nie robiłem na placu budowy w piątek zabrałem się do porządkowanie wykopów z naniesionego piachu i kamieni. Z całą pieczołowitościom odkopałem ściany fundamentowe do izolacji poziomej (papa na lepiku) wyschło, obmiotłem i wyszczotkowałem druciakiem do czysta.
Dzisiaj przygotowałem wewnętrze ścian fundamentowych i zaczęłam gruntować roztworem 1:1 dysperbitem i około godziny wszystko szlak trafił dwa dni poszło z błotem. Z nad zalewu przyszła burza i to co odkopałem to momentalnie znowu zasypane i zalane… :jaw drop: 

Ręce opadają i krew człowieka murarska zalewa… :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Tak było po fali deszczowych dni:
 

 
Nareszcie kilka dni bez deszczu i można powtórnie przystąpić do wykopywania fundamentów, czeka tylko jak obeschną mokre mury oblepione błockiem i piachem naniesionym przez wodę .Po chylić się trzeba było na każdym metrem muru fundamentowego i jak w wcześniej wy zamiatać, wyszczotkować papę do czysta a następnie zagruntować roztworem tworem 1:1 dysperbitem i przy mocnym wsparciu żony udało się zabezpieczyć fundamenty, NARESZCIE.

  

Zostało sporo do zrobienia i nadal jest ciepło, na drugi dzień postanowiłem wmurować odboje pomiędzy ławą fundamentową a ścianą fundamentową i udało się zabezpieczyć dysperbitem.

 

 

  




Sprawa ściany załatwiona teraz jestem spokojniejszy przed następnymi opadami deszczu.

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po wybudowaniu ścian do wysokości poziomu wylewanego chudego betonu, wreszcie trzeba będzie zabrać się za dokończenie kanału do poziomu chudziaka. Zrobiłem szalowanie wnęk w kanale, wymyślny sposób ułożyłem zbrojenie a następnie zalałem samodzielnie wykonanym betonem B20 z kruszywem łamanym, które mi jeszcze zostało na placu.
  
  
 
 


Dwa dni podlewania stwierdziłem i pielęgnacji betonu i trzeba było podkleić folie budowlaną na lepikiem na zimno a resztę zabezpieczyć dysperbitem. Następnie przyciąłem bloczki do hipotetycznego poziomu wylewki chudego betonu, przy okazji okazało się że skończyłem się tarcza diamentowa, dobrze że jest zapasowa. Jak zaprawa związała rozebrałem szalunki i wysprzątałem wnętrze kanału.
CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

To podstawowe narzędzie do pracy przez najbielsze dni a jest to łopata o długości trzonka 105 cm gięta, zaczęło się zasypywanie fundamentów. Z wypożyczalni sprzętu budowlanego przywiozłem zagęszczarkę płytową 100kg, i w piątek od samego rana zaczęło się przerzucania gruntu w fundamentach i ubijanie, aż mi pęcherze na lewej dłoni wyszły. Ból na ból i do przodu, najpierw garaż do momentu aż się skończył piasek, po zamówieniu dwóch wywrotek pospółki zacząłem zagęszczać grunt w budynku. 


to nie wózek na zakupy.  











dalej woda stoi 







jest OK.
Do momentu w którym trzeba było położyć rury od kanalizacji. Nie spodziewałem się że tyle tego jest, przypomina to trochę jak wygaszać w windows 95, parametr grubych rur nie mogą przekraczać spadków 2-2,5%. W poniedziałek zakończyłem układania rur i zawezwałem koparki żeby przeniosła nadwyżkę gruntu w budynku do garażu, a tak w ogóle pozbierało wszystkie pozostałości piachów i pospółek i innych posypek z całej działki. A żeby było bardziej skomplikowałem sobie budowę o zachciało nam się opływu liniowego i po zakupach w niedziele w Castoramie w poniedziałek po zagęszczeniu wszystkich powszechni we wtorek zostało mi tylko jedna rura z odpływu liniowego na zewnątrz oraz doprowadzenie zlewozmywaka w garażu, zamocowano osłony przewodów do wnęk w kanale i jesteśmy gotowi da lania chudego betonu.

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W języku potocznym oznacza bitkę, ale nie jest tak źle. Są rzeczy które nie można robić samemu, między innymi jest lanie chudziaka, i tu doszło do porozumienia między mną a kierownikiem Michałem Tak dobrze się złożyło iż ekipa z CoralBUD miała wolną dniówkę a kolega Michał postanowił zagospodarować czas chłopakom., co profesjonaliści to profesjonaliści. Praktycznie z dnia nadzień, we wtorek rano telefon a po południu telefon od Michała że dwóch pomocników niema ale na w środę nie ma na budowie bloczków i praktycznie nie ma co robić to na 2-3 godziny przyjedzie i pomorze.

 

 


Zamówiłem 20m^3 B10, dlaczego tyle bowiem niektórzy leją 10 cm a nawet 6 cm a u nas jest 15 cm na 7.30 przyjechała pompa i 15min później pierwsze 8m^3 betonu i się zaczęło co widać na filmie. Po wylaniu 16m^3 i zabrakło na połowę garażu i ty policzyliśmy i domówiłem 3,5 m^3 i ty starczyło na styk zostało taczka betonu na ziemi. Potem dopieszczane powierzchni i wyszło ja posadzka Michał kolega kierownik EB CaralBUD przy tak płynnej i grubym chudziaku można tak robić bowiem całkiem inaczej się go prowadzi po powierzchni, i wcale się nie z dziwi jak nie będzie spękań skurczowych.

Prawdę mówił kolega Michał i podczas podlewania zauważyłem że tylko odeszło od ścian fundamentowych a poza tym nic nie pękło i jest równo, to już inaczej się pracuje na takich powierzchniach. 

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Czas zakończyć podział i w tym momencie zakupiłem 4 paczki styropianu 15cm tak żeby wypełnić przerwępomiędzy budynkiem a garażem, szybkie klejenie na pianę, 2 godzinki i trzymasię potem siatka na zaprawę. Na drugi dzień od szczytów przerwy pomalowane dysperbitemi potem dwa razy siatka nasycona dysperbitem trzyma jak diabli i to nieprzemakalne. 




Właśnie skończyłem podwyższeniaścian ponad chudy beton tak żeby zmieść izolacje w podłodze i okazało się że tojuż tylko folia i mury ścian izomur z Ytong.
 


Zdałem sobie sprawęże należy postawić koszty, na tym etapie po wnikliwych rachunkach, okazało sięże jest optymistycznie kwota : *21 541,42 zł*. 

Oby tak dalej…

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Chudziak wylany i okazało się że jest sympatycznie człowiek nie gania po górach piachu i wykopach jest się tak dobrze że przy tak ciepłych dniach można było zamienić ciężkie obuwie na lekkie trampki do tego czapeczka i krótkie spodenki i do roboty. 




W pierwszej kolejności trzeba było wybudować w budynku mieszkalnym podbudowę na dwa bloczki tak żeby można było zmieścić izolację 28cm a następnie na to bloczki ISOMUR plus 11,3cm, bloczki poszły w dwa dni, problemem okazało się że dostęp odpowiednio szerokiej foli w hurtowniach dostępne są 40 cm to max i trzeba było zamówić a to wymaga czekania i dopiero w 3 lipca odebrałem folie gr. 1mm szeroka 100cm wystarczy na nakrycie przestrzeni pomiędzy budynkami. A do tego czasu wymurowałem dwie podstawy do słupów na krawędziach tarasu.  
Tu okazało się że jest potrzeba wykorzystania syna któremu wręczyłem instrukcję pracy na niwelatorze i jego zadaniem było odczytywanie poziomów podczas wyznaczania narożników. Całą środę przycinałem folię i wymurowywaliśmy narożniki w ISOMURA w budynku mieszkalnym tak aby zacząć od murowania cienkiej spoiny i z bloczków B12 z garażu, w między czasie okazało się że przyszedł transport bloczków rozładunek przeszedł błyskawicznie czyli piędzikiem, 12 palet Ytonga i 7 palet Silki. 



 





W czwartek zamocowałem bloczki ISOMUR na mocnej zaprawie M15 tak aby przenieść obciążenie na bloczki i tak równo jak potrawie najlepiej żeby nie uszkodzić powierzchni osłony styropianowej z puszki po napoju wykonałem osłonę na sznur murarski tak żeby nie przeciął styropianu. Kawałek ostrze od noża tapicerskiego wykorzystałem podparcia na elemencie nośnym w bloczku i przycisnąłem bloczkiem betonowym i na tak przygotowanym zestawie nadciągnąłem sznur tak żeby można było na nim grać. I zaczęło się murowanie w piątek domurowałem ISOMUREM wewnętrzne ściany noście i zastało mi trochę czasu żeby obmalować dysperbitem mur do wysokości foli. Z reszty zaprawy zrobiłem odbije na słupach na papie w dolnej części słupa.  

Jeszcze trochę słońca jest i postanowiłem zrobić trap i w miejscu gdzie nie wmurowywałem isomura okna tarasowego żeby można było normalnie wejść a nie skakać przez murki. 

Jutro sobota zaczynam murowanie ścian… 

CDN… 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Sobota rano w celu przygotowania się psychicznego do budowy ścian postanowiłem przyjechać z samego rana, na działce zacząłem rozkładać przewody i agregat i zaczęło kapać a potem lać. Ku memu zdziwieniu budynek okazał się na tyle szczelny iż zaczęła się zbierać woda i zamiast trampek założyłem gumowce. Co za ironie losu najpierw człowiek porządnie buduje a potem trzeba robić dziury, w ręce wiertarkę i najgrubsze wiertło w zestawie fi 22 i dawaj robimy dziurę, wybrałem najniższy punkt i zrobiłem jedną dziurkę woda zaczęła schodzić powoli ale jednak.
Wyszło słonce i trochę przesuszyło zwłaszcza bloczki z ISOMUR, rozrobiłem zaprawę klejową i postawiłem narożniki odczekałem moment i rozpoiłem sznur i powoli zacząłem murować. 




Zaskoczony jestem z jaką łatwością się muruje, opłacało się dwa dni chirurgicznego układania bloczków na zaprawie, z drugiej strony silka jest twarda piła straciła 3 zęby. Podczas murowania ścian wewnętrznych nośnych z silikatów okazało się że trzeba będzie dokupić dodatkowe nadproże do pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Pierwszy dzień murowania zrobiłem półtorej palety ytonga i pół silki nie wspominając o jednej dziurze. 
Niedziela, dzień święty trzeba odpoczywać…
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

I zaczęło się, z dnia na dzień co raz szybciej i coraz wyżej i postanowiłem zacząć od największej i najdłuższej ściany z jednymi drzwiami od strony północnej. 


Po ustawieniu 11 warstw bloczków do miejsca w którym trzeba będzie załóż nadproże, więc zacząłem rozbudowywać ściany zachodnią z dwoma oknami oraz ścianę wschodnią z drzwiami do garażu. Okazało się iż trzeba przewiązać ściany wewnętrzne z siliaktów ze ścianami konstrukcyjnymi zewnętrznymi z Ytonga i okazało się iż mimo prawdopodobnie takich samych wymiarów jest drobna różnica około jednego milimetra i trzeba nadrabiać na spoinie, co potem na 13 warstwie okaże się różnica prawie 13mm ale tym będziemy się martwić na końcu ścian wewnętrznych. 


Jest jedna rada dla wszystkich którzy zamierzają samodzielnie budować podstawa to chudziak wylany jak najgładziej i kółka do rusztowania, im wyżej tym trudniej z wspinaniem a szarpanie się z rusztowaniem to mordęga, a tak porusza się po budynku bez problemu i jak trzeba to sobie podjadę do palety in załaduję bloczków do pełna i nie schodzę tylko przepycham w następna miejsce. 











Niestety tydzień nie pozostawił niespodzianek, upał spowodował iż trzeba bloczki moczyć tak żeby wodę z zaprawy nie podciągał , w piątek poda deszcz i lata człowiek z folią i nakrywa świeżo podklejanie odcinki muru. Samodzielnie budowa domu przy tak szybko rosnących murach dodaje sporo satysfakcji, zobaczymy jak będzie dalej. W poniedziałek następny transport, przyjadą nadproża. Jutro niedziela czas na odpoczynek…

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po dziesięciu dniach intensywnego murowania a raczej klejenia zamknięte ściany zewnętrzne, jak zwał to tak samo wznoszenie murów. 

 













Zanim zamknęłam ściany trzeba było zamocować nadproża w tym celu zakupiłem 2 szt. bloczków z hakiem oraz 15 m linki i skonstruowałem z rusztowania warszawskiego i stempla podnośnik mini dźwig. Dwa zblocza pozwoliły swobodnie jednej osobie podnieś całe nadproże o wadze ok. 70 kg bo tyle waży YN z Ytong nadproże systemowe a YF są lżejsze ale współczynniki przegrody ma gorsze,. Tak na marginesie nie wyobrażam sobie zakładania nadproża na murze o wysokości 3m, a tak w ciągu 1,5 godziny założyliśmy 8 nadproży szybko, sprawnie i bez problemu i można dalej murować. Następnie wymurowanie ścian do wysokości i poziomu stropu.

Czas na ściany wewnętrzne.

P.S.
Podczas rozwiązywania problemu osadzania nadproży zajechałem do kolegi Michała i przymierzyłem się do bloczka H+H jest cięższy 5cm rozmiar robi różnicę, może szybciej się muruje ale jest co dźwigać dobrze że zdecydowałem się na Ytonga. :yes: 

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Pośpiech wymaga czasami zatrzymania się i zastanowienia, okazało się iż podczas wznoszenia ścian wewnętrznych ostatnią warstwą trzeba obniżyć o 5cm. 






Samo wznoszenie nie jest trudne, przy wsparciu kawałka sznurka oraz poziomicy laserowej ściany wyszły prosto, po założeniu naproża L19 150cm i zalaniu betonem przyszedł czas na ostatnią warstwie. Z każdego bloczka trzeba było odciąć 5cm pasek od góry tak żeby zostawić miejsce na podciągi i belkę zbrojoną. Człowiek po 25 bloczkach byłem odrobine przyprószony i siwy. Można było zastosować cegłę ale następne zakupu nie wchodził w rachubę, po za tym obracając bloczki do góry nogami wychodzą otwory z drążenia bloczka co pozwoli wypełnić betonem podczas zalewania belek, będzie się trzymało. W sobotę po docięciu i dopasowaniu bloczków można było by je zamocować ale jest tak gorąco a materiał jest rozgrzany że nie ma sensu psuci to co jest zrobione, postanowiłem zastawić to do poniedziałku, wtorku ja będzie trochę chłodniej.

Czekamy na komin będzie w poniedziałek zaczniemy murować równolegle ze ścianami garażu. 

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Nie żeby się coś paliło, ale 1/3 komina zbudowane, zajęło mi to 5 dni skakania od garażu do komina. Trzeba było zbudować warstwę cokołową w garażu z bloczka B12, akurat była rozrobiona zaprawa cementowa. Piątek zakończyłem murować pierwszą warstwę bloczka GB a potem klej w sobotę pojechałem i porozmawiać z sprawie stali na strop i wykonania gotowych elementów tj wieniec i podciągi oraz ukryte belki oraz łączniki balkonowe Halfena. Optymistyczny termin wykonania zbrojenia to 19-20 sierpnia niewiadoma czy zdążymy.












Komin budowany ponad wysokości stropu budynek mieszkalny zakończony jeszcze tylko kanalizacja podnieś na piętro i dokończyć ściany boczne w garażu.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Po wszystkich tych upalnych dniach okazało się iż na 12m ścianie w miejscu łączenia ściany wewnętrznej z silki ze ścianą zewnętrzna z ytonga jest rysa jak włos, przejąłem się trochę i powiadomiłem kierownika budowy. Sam zaczęłam zgłębiać temat i prawdopodobnie jest to rysa skurczowa termiczna i powstaje wtedy kiedy stosuje się dwa różne materiały. I podczas rozgrzewana rozszerzalności tych materiałów jest różna i trachło nawet nie wiem kiedy. 



Suma wszystkich sił skurczowych oraz miejsce łączenia i wysoka temperatura spowodowała przy tak 12.4m długa ściana bez żadnych okien, to przepis na takie rysy, kierownik powiedział żeby się taki nie przejmować bowiem zawsze są większe lub mniejsze spękania albo skurczowe lub podczas osiadania w gruntu. 
Kierownik powiedział żeby uspokoić mnie założymy przy wieńcu kotwy w ścianie po obu stronach rysy na głębokości ok 60-80 cm tak aby spiąć ścianę
Na razie założyłem plomby z zaprawy na rysy i zapisałem datę i obserwuje.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Dni gorące się kończą, bez sensu było rozrabiać klej. W urodziny miesiąca postanowiłem zrobić porządek i od gospodarza zabrać wszystkie stemple i tak zabierałem że wypiłem 3 piwa, od tak sobie tak gorąco było. Dwa wozy i piwo potem 2 dozy i browarek a potem II wozy i na koniec puszeczka, sześć wozów stempli i po piwie ani śladu. 











Następnego dnia zamówiłem drzewo na deskowanie stropu z dokładnymi wymiarami tak żeby było jak najmniej strat. 
Zrobiło się chłodniej i można dokończyć stawianie ścian w garażu, a w sobotę dokończyłem wznoszenie, teraz zgromadzone 283 stemple i 2 m^3 deski powinno starczyć na deskowania stropu.
Następny tydzień będzie odmienny zamiast mieszadła będzie piła łańcuchowa i toporek ciesielski w rękach, ponadto zamierzam użyci w miejscach niezbędnych gwoździ a reszta to wkręty do drzewa. 
Tak na marginesie takiego bałaganu na placu nie było, żona ostatnim razem szukała miejsca do wstawienia swego autka.

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Zaczęło się deskowania, rozdzieliłem kilka palet po ytongu nadają się bowiem mają grube belki i z tych belek zrobię podpory zewnętrzne do wieńca. 
Ale najważniejsze że dzisiaj przywieźli łączniki balkonowe HALFENA i trzpienie dylatacyjne oraz mocowania balustrad. Okazało się że dokumentacja przyjdzie kurierem trochę później, potem opisze co będę robił z nimi 
Ponadto opasałem budynek wspornikami zewnętrznyki i zbiłem dwa blaty do szalowania podciągów foty dam jutro. 

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Piątek skończyłem deskowanie pociągów i belek w budynku mieszkalnym wypoziomowane zacząłem mocować wsporniki na ścianach zewnętrznych tak żeby można zamocować szalunek wieńca 

W sobotę może uda się zacząć mocować regry na stemplach, a gdzie garaż.

Właśnie dostałem dokumentację wykonawczą do mocowania łączników balkonowych Halfen i dzisiaj pojechałem do wykonania dodatkowego zbrojenia krawędzi stropu i płyty balkonowej z niezbędnymi dylatacjami.

Mam pytanie: ile zajmowało wam SAMOROBOM szalowanie stropu np. 90 m²?

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Dziękujecie za wszystkie opowiecie,  zapraszam do komentarza na forum dziennika. :wave: 

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Las to to nie jest, ale jak ktoś czytał wcześniejsze posty to  stemple czekały więcej niż rok
I powoli staje mały zagajnik podciągi belki naproża zaszalowanie i podparte stemplami.





Sobota zaczynam mocowanie regry i stemple pod pełne deskowanie. Regry calówka szeroka 16 cm postawiona pionowo stempel podcięty do wysokości na stopę o skręcony na wkręty 4x 90mm po trzy sztuki na stempel.
Prawdopodobnie desek nie będzie na czas, ni nowego jak zwykle, miały być piątek, będą nie wiadomo…

Mam pytanie czy mocować regry do szalunku wieńca czy zostawić przerwę np. 1mm, i czy mocować ciasno?

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Rygi zamocowane inaczej zwane Regry, i powoli zaczyna rosnąć las w budynku mieszkalnym. Skończyło się w momencie kiedy moc zabrakło w wkrętarce akumulatorowej, pozbierałem zabawki i tak jestem zadowolony z roboty cały parter wygląda jak pergola w ogrodzie zwłaszcza kiedy słonce świeci. Stempli postawiłem 12 skróciłam podciałem stopy i wyrównałem ośnikiem.







Jutro niedziela czas do kina, odpocząć…

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Poniedziałek dobry początek, w korytarzu na parterze wiatrołapie i kibelku za stemplowany, więc postanowiłem przyciąć wszystkie stemple do wymiaru na 3,10 metra do budynku mieszkalnego i do garażu 2,75 m. i okazało się że brakuje 50 stempli. 
Trzeba było zebrać wszystkie stemple jutro przyjeździe koparka by odkopać cały budynek pod izolację poziomej i zasypanie fragmentu pod szalowanie balkonu.
Okazało się że jutro przyjedzie taksami deska do pełnego szalunku stropu około 16 mam nadzieje że operator kaparki wyrobi się z robotą.

Pada deszcz i wieje silny wiatr, mam nadzieje że desek regry nie powyrywa, bo trzymają się na dwóch śrubach.

Wracając do domu napatoczyłem się na sąsiada, który odsprzeda mi 50 stempli używanych ale będą jurto wieczorem przewiezie mi sąsiad...

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

No proszę trzeba liczyć to licz na sąsiada wieczorem przyjechał i przywiózł stemple i jak właściciel z tartaku przywiózł 4m^3 desek budowlanych to byłem w lekkim szoku a to wszystko wczoraj.

Oczywiście koparka nie dojechała brak łyżki skarbówki, ale jedno co mi się udało to ostemplowałem całe dolne piętro ponad 210 sztuk a do wieczora zamontowałem rybi o długości 6,4m każdy, na połowie garażu to będzie 5 linii.

Koniec krótkiego urlopu, jutro do pracy wracam, intensywnie spędziłem ten tydzień.

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W sobotę skończyłem stemplowanie ostatnie rygi w garażu i zacząłem wrzucać deski na budynek do deskowania szalunku i okazało się że z tartaku przywieziono deskę o szerokości 23cm, szeroko.





Żona wpadła na wspaniały pomysł aby tak ułożyć deski w sposób by po rozszalowaniu było wydać deski odbite w betonie, w loftowym styl zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie zawsze można zatynkować. :wink: 


Ponadto w sobotę nareszcie przyjechała koparka i odkopała budynek pod izolację fundamentów a potem zastała miejsce pod szalowanie płyty balkonowej 14,7m tak żeby można była postawić stemple na bloczkach fundamentowych. Ale to postawimy po deskowaniu stropu tak żeby można było swobodnie poruszać cię po deskowaniu.









Ponadto koparka przy pomocy wideł na łyżce poprzenosiła wszystkie palety w jedno miejsce.

Nowina, na zewnątrz zauważyłem wbite repery wyznaczające linie kapania pod kabel energetyczny od 15 września wchodzi ekipa na pole i drogę polną.
 :smile: 
CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Tydzień minął szybko zwłaszcza kiedy miał co się robić, deskowanie skończyłem dzisiaj z szalowaniem klatki schodowej. Okazało się że jest to bardziej pracochłonne niż mi się zdawało, ale posiadam sporo determinacji. W piątek po pracy na działkę przywieźli podciągi i wieńce gotowe elementy zbrojenia   przywieźli styropian do izolacji fundamentów oraz klej do styro i siatki oraz inne elementy do system docieplania.













To było …
A teraz pełne deskowanie zrobione łącznie z płytą balkonowa i nawet desek trochę zostało tak żeby zrobić blaty do szalowania balkonu. W wiecu wykonana otulina z bloczków gazobetonu 5cm, pozamiatane i wymiecione wszystkie zakamarki. Zbrojenie wieńca i podciągów wciągnąłem do góry na deski i czeka na rozłożenie. Przepraszam że niema fotek ale roboty tyle że wieczorem mało co widać ale jurto w poniedziałek zrobię rano w wieczorem opublikuje 

W urodziny miesiąca trafiła się nam gratka u sąsiada na polu worał kamień a oto akcja wleczenia na działkę przez wer nyskę…











CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Stal przyjechała cała wiąz zanim rozplątałem to się utyrałem siłownia to nic, telefon do wypożyczalni czy mają gilotynę do prętów i okazał się iż trzeba będzie zakupić tarcze 230 do cięcia metali i sporo poiskrzymy. Jak zacząłem liczyć to potrzeba będzie 273 pręty i około 600 cięć powinno starczyć 4 tarcze.
Dzisiaj przywieźli resztę zbrojenia jutro kończymy układnie wieńca kroimy stal. 













CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## 1sebah

Ja na razie zaczynam gromadzenie materiałów budowlanych, bo mam piętro do wykończenia. fajnie by było, gdyby udało się dość tanio znaleźć wszystko.

----------


## tomdts

Internet źródło niewyczerpanego możliwości, trzeba szukać i negocjować...

----------


## tomdts

Od kilku dni układam i wiąże stal na stropie siatka 9x9 cm gęsto, ale tak ma być, fotki później podam.
Ręce opadają tak żmudnie to idzie  dobrze, że mam urządzenie do wiązania.


CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Nareszcie stal ułożona i dzisiaj wyłożony beton padam na nos.
Potem opisze wszystko ... :smile: 

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Trochę to trwało zanim odreagowałem robotę na drutach i teraz trochę po opowiadam.
Zbrojenie wieńców i stropów trwało odrobinie za długo ale wyszło znakomicie, jak wcześniej wspominałem strop za zbroiłem siatką 9x9cm i mnóstwo wiązań. Największym wyzwaniem było garaż przestrzeń nie podparta w dwóch stronach tylko podciągi i ty przy rozpiętości 6,9 x 7,6 trzeba było zastosować podwójne zbrojenie do rozpiętości górnego zbrojenie 1,8 m po krawędzi i strzałka ugięciu to +2,5cm na środku stropu.












W budynku zastosowano strop krzyżowo zbrojony siatka 9x9 cm oraz wykonano niezbędne styropianowe formy na tracony szalunek tak żeby potem nie przebijać się potem przez 15 cm stropu w kanałami wentylacyjnymi i przewody na elektrykę do oświetlenia powiem jeżeli dobrze wyjdzie do pozostawimy odbite deski po szalowaniu stropu w taki lufowy stylu. 
W budynku mieszkalnym cały wieniec jest w osłonie gazobetonu 5cm oprócz strony gdzie będzie wąski balkon. Gdzie zastosowano łącznik balkonowe Halfen w celu likwidacji mostków termicznych. Płyta balkonowa a raczej trzy płyty balkonowe bowiem na 14,70 m jest aż dwie dylatacje podwójnie zbrojona w siarka 12x15 stal fi 10 i 12 jedynie poważniejsza sprawa to trzeba było dozbroić specjalnie linie krańcową pomiędzy łącznikami na wieńcu i płycie balkonowej, samo montaż łączników jest banalnie prosty przy zachowaniu 3 cm otuliny betonu łączniki wkłada się od góry o mocuje drutem węzełkowym do zbrojenia wieńca i balkonu a odstępy pomiędzy łącznikami wypełnia się styropianem.













Praca na drutach zwieńczono wykładaniem betonu i tu znowu ekipa z CoralBUD Michała bo tego nie da się zrobić samemu 15.10 zaczęliśmy o godzinie 13.00 a potem 29m3 później beton wyłożony na stropie. W budynku 15cm a na garażu 16cm sporo ale prawie po dwóch miesiącach jest strop.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

„ Ze stropem jest jak z jajkiem niespodzianką, jak zaszalujesz to dopiero będziesz widział co ci wyszło”

----------


## tomdts

Od stropu trochę musiałem odreagować od tych drutów i desek, proszę w trzy dni zrobione izolacja fundamentów i cokołów na budynku i garażu. Założyłem kanał do powietrza dla kominka i instalacja otokowej dla odgromowej i nowinka wsporniki z stali kwasowej do zamocowania drzwi wejściowych w warstwie ocieplenia tak żeby nie stosować konsol typ JB-D bo sporo za drogo, będzie i nie wyobrażam sobie nocowania w bloczku Isomur. A tak cały ciężar drzwi przenoszony jest na fundament poprzez rurę ze stali kwasowej o fi 25mm i ścianie 2mm spora sztywności i zamocowany do ściany fundamentowej dwoma śrubami i oparty stopką o ławę fundamentową.




Instalacji odgromowa








Listwa dylatacyjna

Kotwa do mocowania drzwi w warstwie ocieplenia ze stali kwasowej.

I tak szybko postępuje praca przy fundamencie, trochę teraz nie będzie mnie na budowie bowiem mam wyjazd służbowy do piątku, w sobotę dalszy ciąg.

Rewizja stropu teraz czekamy do 15 listopada do rozszafowania a tu prawdopodobnym widok z okien na piętrze jest fajnie.






CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Koniec podróżowania trochę czasu wonnego i proszę z wieńców zdjęte szalunki i izolacja fundamentów pomalowana dysperbitem oraz folia kubełkowa zaczepiona.
Jurto zamówienie na transport bloczka i koparkę do zastania fundamentów.










Krótki ten opis ale szybko….
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Pól otoka 
W potrzebie zasypania fundamentów i ścian fundamentowych nie omieszkałem zainstalować instalacji odgromowej i uziemiającej w postaci otoka z bednarki 30x4mm. Koparka najpierw poszerzyła wykop do 1,2m i w tym miejscu rozłożyłem bednarkę i podłączyłem do wcześniej zmontowanych pionowych złączek na ścianie pod izolacją ściany fundamentowej. Przy okazji podłączyłem uziemienie do przyszłej skrzynki energetycznej. Operator koparki zaczął zasypywać ściany fundamentowe okazało się iż brakuje materiału do zsypania więc domówiłem jedna wywrotkę, czteroosiowe bydle przywiozło 19m^3 i zostało tylko tyle żeby wyrównać terem pod trasem po rozszalowaniu.
Dzień się jeszcze nie kończy i postanowiłem zabrać się za wyznaczenie pierwszej warstwy bloczka, okazało się iż nie ma wolnego w okolicy HDS-a tak żeby podrzucić bloczki na strop więc powoli całą paletę wyniosłem na strop ręcznie. Zanim rozrobiłem zaprawę udało się założyć sznur murarski i wyrobiłem betoniarkę na 26 bloczkach i ciemna nocka.










CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

6 listopada postanowiłem domurować resztę bloczków na równo (pierwsza warstwa) i w miedzy czasie przyjechał transport reszty bloczków 20 palet. Szybki telefon do Michała z CoralBUD, i jak w piosnce DODY przybyli w mik przyjaciół XXX rozładunek trwał chwilę paleciakiem rozwieźli chłopaki po stropie 24 palety o kominie nie wspomnę. Licząc z paluch 24 tony na jeszcze podstemplowanym stropie tylko dzwoniło pod kółkami paleciaka.



Jak szybko chłopaki przyjechali tak szybko wrócili do swoje roboty, a ja do murowania pierwszej warstwy na zaprawie cementowej, po skończeniu umyłem narzędzie i do domu.
Po powrocie do domu zaczęło padać i martwię się czy zaprawa zwiąże, zobaczymy jutro.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Czas w kiedy mnie nie było na forum nawet wieczorem poświęciłem na budowaniu ścian kolankowych oczywiści 7 listopada trochę leniwie ale następnego dnia postawiłem prawie połowę ściany po 4 bloczki na stronę. Do poniedziałku skończyłem wznoszenie murów kolankowych i osiągnęły wysokości 1,8m, a w wtorek postawiłem barierki na tarasie do wysokości 1m. a od środy zbijanie blatów i ty zasadzka.
Jak bym nie liczył i ta zamało drzewa na placu mam i podjąłem decyzje o rozszafowaniu stropu w garażu 50 m2 starczy na obszalowanie wszystkich wieńców i słupów w ścianach kolankowych.
Skorupka rozbita, jak przysłowiowym jajku niespodzianka zacząłem zdejmować stemple z powoli odsłaniać strop nad garażem 6,7 x 7,6 m bez podparcia. Po zdjęci stempli i ryg zwaliło się połowa desek i potem następna połowa i kiedy opadł kurz podparłem jednym stemplem na środku na czas zimy i zacząłem powoli usuwać deski i oczyszczać z gwoździ i wkrętów. Po uprzątnięciu desek pojawiło się powierzchnia garażu, jest ogromna i nagle zdałem sobie sprawę iż garaż jest tak prawie tak duży ja obecnie zajmowane przez nas mieszkanie, szok. 
I to jest ten moment w którym rzeczy do zrobienie nie da się wykonać samodzielnie bo kto na wysokości 3,5 metra od ziemi mocuje blat do słupa na ścianie kolankowej samemu – nikt, w tym monecie zmowy nieoceniona jest pomoc chłopaków z CoralBUD. W czwartek kolega Michał przybył z rana ekipa i robota jak ta lala poszła tak że w sobotę 16 listopada szalunki były gotowe. I wiedząc już w piątek że nie będzie mnie od 18 – 22 listopada na miejscu postanowiłem zerwać ze świętościami i w niedziele po śniadaniu mając już przycięte i przygotowane bloczki, obmurowałem cały wieniec w budynku mieszkalnym ytongiem o grubości 5 cm, czyli cały wieniec ma osłonę w gazobetonie.
Nie sterty od poniedziałku budowa pozostanie na głowie Michała bowiem ja jestem w podróży służbowej i nie mam jak być na budowie. Trochę to dziwne bo przez prawie całą budowę byłem obecny, a ty nagle niema nad niczym kontroli. Wiem tyle iż chłopaki podkręcali szpilki w szalunkach i pocięli zbrojenie na wieńce które przyszło w czwartek w zeszłam tygodniu. A we wtorek na 8 godzinne jest już zamówiony 6m^3 betonu z pompą.
Foto raport w późniejszym terminie.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

mini reportaż 
obiecane fotki z budowy i szalowania ścian kolankowych.











Tu mała modernizacja nadproża Ytong, kierbud nie pozwolił mi rozsunąć  słupów do 3 merów i trzeba był zatopić zbrojenie nadproża w słupach, stąd potrzeba wyodrębnienia prętów z nadproża.





CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Magia inżynierii lądowej
Dzisiaj postanowiłem rozszalować płytę balkonową całe 14 metrów 72 cm długi, miałem cykora czy ta operacja nie skończy się katastrofą budowlaną. Najpierw zerwałem co drugi rygę a potem powoli tak żeby zastało płyta podparta w minimalnie podtarta, a potem podkopałem ostatnie podparcia i odsunęłam od ścian konstrukcyjnych szalunek i się zwalił na ziemie i proszę…











To działa łączniki balkonowe Halfen trzymają na 32 prętach i tylu samo łożyskach nawet nie ma ryski na górnej stronie płyty balkonowej, jest super i to wszystko samemu.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Obowiązki służbowe nie pozwoliły mi na to aby wybudować ściany szczytowe, i postanowiłem tą robot przekazać koledze Michałowi z CoralBUD, a sam popołudniami zacząłem zdejmować szalunki ze strop popołudniami czyli na drugiej zmiana do 21 godziny na oświetleniu z agregata. Oczywiście w piątek 29 listopada strop podczas obrony odpiła mi deska tak dostałem w łuk brwiowy i zarobiłem limo na oku ładnie wygląda i musze wszystkim tłumaczyć że to od deski a nie od żony dostałem. Jak by nie było trzeba było wszystkie deski oczyścić i potem zabezpieczyć impregnatem do drzewa i niespodzianka kupiłem koncentrat do roztworu 5% gzie trzeba rozrobić w stosunku 1:5 a przysłali mi 1:33 czyli technicznie mama za dużo impregnatu ale tym będziemy się martwić później. W piątek z rama przyjechała koparka i naroście odkopała całą stronę pod wcześniej zaszalowanym balkonem. Po zamocowaniu instalacji odgromowej i kotw do mocowania okien w warstwie ocieplenia i podmalowałem obtarcia dysterbitem pozostawiłem o wyschnięcia, ponadto zamocowałem kanalizacje z budynku i połączyłem z garażem jeszcze tylko ustawić spadki i gotowe. 
Sobota spędziłem na czyszczeniu i impregnacji drzewa po szalunkach sporo tego ale powoli do przodu a po porannych wizytach w hurtowniach zakupiłem nakrętki i śruby do konstrukcji dachu oraz dostarczono do hurtowni folie wstępnego krycia Delta Trela plus pod pokrycia z blachy.
Niedziela okazała się taka samo pracowita jak sobota, po śniadaniu na działce po odkopanej ścianie fundamentowej i zainstalowaniu kotw zacząłem przyklejać styropian 20cm a na garażu 5cm. Poniedziałek zatopiłem siarkę i dokończyłem impregnację desek zgromadzonych w budynku.
Wtorek wypoziomowałem rury od kanalizacji i podsypałem piaseczkiem po zagęszczeniu pozostawiłem na końcowe zasypywanie przez koparkę. Mimo niskich temperatur zaprawa na styropianie z siatkom związała. Podjąłem decyzje o wysmarowaniu ocieplenia dysterbitem, a potem postanowiłem zespolić budynek mieszkalny z garażem. W tym celu weście z głębi kampu wyniosłem lwią części styropianu jest luźniej, w 2 godziny zamocowałem w przerwie pomiędzy budynkami  styropian licując go ze ścianą budynku mieszkalnego.

















Środa popołudniu jestem umówiony z tartakiem miała być tarcica na więź ale z przyczyn nie wytłumaczalnych będzie dopiero jutro rano. W czwartej o 6.30 rano przyjechało 6m^3 i 2m^3 desek calowych dodatkowo do deskowania, zwalił na stemple i jeszcze do pracy. Popołudniu przyjechałem tylko na działkę poprzykrywałem co nieco i zaczęło wiać. Spodziewane problemu mogły z powodować katastrofę budowlaną Ksawery zaczął szaleć, cały czas z duszą na ramieniu spoglądałem na szczyty które mogły się obalić przy wietrze w porywach przekraczające 100km/h.
I tak do soboty, po śniadaniu pojechałem na budowę i okazało się że wybór lokalizacji budowy domu ma znaczenie, wiatr tak wiał że łamał drzewa a na nasze szczęście młodnik od zachodu i las od północy spowodował że ograniczył podmuchy wiatru a szczyty stoją, człowiek jest spokojniejszy.
Przyjechała koparka i zasypałem odsłonięte ocieplenia fundamentu, folie kubełkową pod czy mywałem w taki sposób żeby nie popękała tak była zmarznięta, wystarczyło strzasną mocniej i pękała, ale udało się, nareszcie cały fundament jest zasypany.
Ale suma dobrych i szczęścia jest równa, w sobotę popołudniu przyjaciel poprosił mnie żebym zamocował mu na działce upadłą skrzynkę energetyczną ze złączami na budowę bowiem dwie deski przegniły mu i po prostu złamały się. Podążając wioskowymi drogami i wiedząc że jest ślisko po pierwszych opadach śniegu i zawiejach zwolniłem przed zakrętem i proszę ver nyska pojechała prosto nieznacznie skręcają w stronę zakrętu ale promień skrętu był zbyt mały i z nieduża prędkością zjechałem z drogi a potem było z górki i hamowanie nie miała żadnego sensu a nysan nie reagował na kierowanie i tym sposobem w padłem w marchewkę. Zanim dotarłem do marchewki po drodze zaczepiłem jabłonkę i obrodzenie z betonu kosząc dwa przęsła o słupie nie wspomnę. Suma szkód to rozbity samochód: zderzak, lampa cały lewy bok szyba z lewej strony, popękana przednia. Urwane górne mocowanie zwrotnicy i zgięte drążki kierownicze uniemożliwiające skręcanie kół przednich.
Gospodarz któremu rozbiłem ogrodzenie powiedział żebym mu zapłacił za dwa przęsła i słupek a sąsiad gospodarza wciągnął mnie na podwórko i zaproponował pomoc. Są dobrzy ludzie, spakowałem wszystkie fanty z samochodu i wymontowałem agregat prądotwórczy a syn gospodarza zawiózł mnie do domu i pomógł rozpakować przyczepkę po kosztach paliwa. Reasumując, samochód rozbity nie opłaca się do reanimować bo koszty będą za duże w przy złomowaniu na kilogramy więcej dostanę i może coś kupie na dokończenie budowy, i ręce i ramiona mnie bolą, tak się napiłem że przy uderzeniu trochę oberwałem. Ale dobrze że nikomu nic się niestało…

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Nissan został zezłomowany, szkoda ale nikt  nie powinien przywiązywać się do samochodu ale chwała mu za to co zrobił.







Małe przypomnienie roboty nissana terrano: ver niska, dwa lata:
















A oto następca:


Szału niema ale ma większy bagażnik i diesla.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## netbet

> A oto następca:
> 
> 
> Szału niema ale ma większy bagażnik i diesla.
> 
> CDN…
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz


szkoda niska...oj szkoda...
ale...
stałeś się posiadaczem FORDA!!!
wprawdzie curier ... no szału nie ma...

... ale FORD!
... jaki by nie był to FORD!

pordro
NETbet'ord

... wychowałem się na ścierwolotach forda ( taunus, granatnik, capri..ehh ) później były plaskikcary... mercedesy...
wróciłem znuff do forda!

----------


## PrzemekAsia

Szkoda maszyny, zwłaszcza ze miała swój wkład w budowe...

----------


## tomdts

Dziękuje za słowo…

Ekipa Tadeusza zaczęła w środę 11.12 a skończyła 13.12 w piątek zabawne, chłopaki trochę starsze towarzystwo i trochę się umęczyła bowiem cała więźba została impregnowana ciśnieniowo i trochę napompowana trochę impregnatem.

Szczyty były już wymurowane i cieślą rozmawiałem na temat izolacji krawędziowej ściany szczytowej oraz jej rozmiaru 15 cm, a w czwartek przy pierwszej parze krokwi okazało się że panowie obniżyli wymiar szczytu do wymurowanego schodka a nie uwzględnili izolacji. Dobrze że byłem przy tym i przypomniałem o rozmowie i nakazałem zmianę wymiarów. Dobrze że panowie nie wycieli reszty krokwi i jętek, i dobrze że miałem wolne bo było by spore zdziwienie po robocie.












Panowie skończyli i będą dopiero w środę a ja do tego czasu podmuruje szczyty i wkleję izolację krawędziową, rozszaluję klatkę schodową i za deskuję otworów okiennych tak żeby zabezpieczyć budowę przed zimą.

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Szczyty wymurowane i zaizolowane krawędziowo 17 grudnia wtorek a w środę miał cieśla wejść na dach i robić deskowanie i folie DELTA TRELE.













Telefon do kierownika ekipy i proszę nie damy rady w środę będziemy w czwartek, a w środę telefon że nie będziemy w czwartek tylko w piątek, cholera co jest grane, facet nie będzie mnie trzymał w szachu co to niema innych fachowców od dachu. Staram się żeby nie komplikować prostych spraw ale jak człowiek oczekuje na wykonanie prac a ma urlop, a cenny czas przelatuje przez palce. W czwartek rozmówiłem się kierownikiem, zabezpiecza więźbę i rozliczę się za robotę a w poniedziałek mam spotkanie z następna ekipą z rodzimego powiatu zobaczymy jak będzie.

Klatka rozszalowana, deski wszystkie powyżej 2m oczyszczone i zakonserwowane impregnatem KUPRAFUN NO tego którego mama za dużo deski przełożone przekładkami i to wszystko czeka na ekipę od dachu.

To jest następna rzecz której nie można zrobić samemu i należy zaufać ludziom a potem im za to zapłacić, a po drodze sporo nerwów stracić, bo jak człowiek ma pojęcie o tym co ma być zrobione tym łatwiej za uwarzycie nie doróbki…

CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Wczoraj w oczekiwaniu na ekipę, która miała być o 9 godzinie a wreszcie dotarli o godzinie 12, i jakby nic z ochotą zabrali się do roboty, szybko zeszli na ziemię po zdecydowanym moim proteście i niezadowoleniu oświadczyłem iż zakończymy współpracę z ową ekipą i nakazałem zebranie swoich narzędzi. Kazałem zabezpieczyć konstrukcję dachu przez stężenie jej dodatkowymi listwami i odsunięcie krokwi od ścian szczytowych. Potem rozliczyłem się z kierownikiem ekipy uwzględniając rabaty, po czym pożegnałem ekipę życząc im zdrowych i wesołych świąt oraz NR 2014. :yes: 

Resztę czasu spędziłem na zabezpieczeniu otworów okiennych na parterze pozostawiając dwa wejścia tak żeby przyszła ekipa miała gdzie wyciągać deski na dach. Ponadto kierownik drugiej ekipy potwierdził termin spotkania na poniedziałek. :big grin: 

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## 5um

Przez przypadek trafiłem na Twoją stronę na muratordom.pl Jak przeczytałem to zrobiło mi się Ciebie żal jaki los sobie zgotowałeś. 10 października ekipa weszła na dziewiczy plac budowy. Dziś mam wybudowany i zamknięty na zimę stan surowy z dachem i dachówką. Na placu budowy nie ma nawet papierka nie mówiąc o innych śmieciach. Na budowie w tym czasie byłem chyba z 10 razy tylko z ciekawości robiąc zdjęcia do pamiątkowego albumu budowy. Przygotowując się do podjęcia wyzwania jakim jest niewątpliwie budowa domu na początku trochę czytałem informację na takich forach. Szybko się jednak przekonałem że to miejsce spotkań domorosłych Bobów Budowniczych i z poważnym budowaniem nie ma nic wspólnego. Zachęcam idź do dwóch najbliższych składów budowlanych zapytaj się o poważną ekipę budowlaną która ma narzędzia do budowy domu na poziomie zawansowania wyższym niż betoniarka i łopata. Pojedź na dwie ich budowy i zobacz jak są prowadzone, jaki jest porządek i zadowolenie inwestorów. Poważna firma ma ubranych firmowo ludzi których ze względów technologicznych przerw na każdej budowie są przerzucani między poszczególnymi jednocześnie prowadzonymi budowami. Budowa stanu surowego to głównie ciężka praca fizyczna polegająca na ustawianiu we właściwy sposób ciężkich elementów. Jeżeli robione jest to ręcznie to pracownicy są przemęczeni dźwiganiem i zasadniczą pracę wykonują mało efektywnie z dużym zmęczeniem. Na budowie powinien być sprzęt typu widlak z możliwością podawania na wysięgniku elementów na wysokość min 6 m. U mnie tak wyposażona ekipa ściany parteru z nadprożami wykonała w dwa dni.

ps. Zawsze mnie zastanawia jak osoby które budując dom o powierzchni 100-120 m2 decydują się na wybudowanie garażu rzędu 60 m2. Przecież koszt wybudowania domu dla samochodu to 1/3 kosztu inwestycji.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## dez

Ale żalisz się, reklamujesz, chwalisz czy wyśmiewasz ? Chcesz kogoś zniechęcić do samodzielnego budowania? W dziale "bobów budowniczy", jak to określiłeś, krytykujesz ich pokazując jedyną i słuszną (wg ciebie) drogę do wybudowania domu. Kiepskie to trochę.

----------


## dyzu007

[QUOTE=5um;6307052]Przez przypadek trafiłem na Twoją stronę na muratordom.pl Jak przeczytałem to zrobiło mi się Ciebie żal jaki los sobie zgotowałeś. 10 października ekipa weszła na dziewiczy plac budowy. Dziś mam wybudowany i zamknięty na zimę stan surowy z dachem i dachówką. Na placu budowy nie ma nawet papierka nie mówiąc o innych śmieciach. Na budowie w tym czasie byłem chyba z 10 razy tylko z ciekawości robiąc zdjęcia do pamiątkowego albumu budowy. 






A mi żal ciebie bo pewnie twój dom dzięki twojemu wielkiemu zainteresowaniu budowa jest jednym wielkim bublem pewnie wielce profesjonalne firmy które znalazłeś wcisnely ci niezły kit ...... Ale cóż kto sie d... Urodził to Skowronkiem  nie będzie  :Smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

A ja Ci 5um gratuluję, że tak szybko masz wzniesiony dom.  Ciekawi mnie tylko, jak będą się trzymać ściany po tym  jak fundament zacznie się układać. Poza tym wiedz człowieku, że każdy ma prawo robić tak jak chce. Jeżeli autor tego wątku buduje sam, to znaczy, że chce i nie możesz go za to krytykować. 

Widziałem już różne firmy. Są porządne, robiące starannie i prawidłowo, utrzymujące porządek - to są ekipy założone przez prawdziwych budowlańców, a nie szuszfoli, którzy nie mając innych perspektyw robią w tym. Od tych drugich każdy Bob Budowniczy będzie lepszy, bo poświęci czas na zgłębienie wiedzy, jak wykonać daną rzecz i się przyłoży do tego. A szuszfole? Przychodzą mocni w gębie na robotę, chwalą się jacy są dobrzy, a potem prawdziwi fachowcy muszą po nich poprawiać. A wyciagnąć od takiego kasę za zniszczony materiał, to jest dopiero masakra. Wiem, bo pisałem już kilka wezwań do zapłaty, a potem pozwów  :wink:  Znam też od strony poprawiania, bo mój tato jest instalatorem. Ludzie niekiedy muszą rozpieprzać świeżo zrobioną łazienkę, bo źle jest kanalizacja zrobiona itp  :wink: 

Jedyne, z czym się z Tobą zgodzę,  to to że na budowie przydają się maszyny budowlane typu ładowarka, koparko - ładowarka lub ładowarka teleskopowa - można wypożyczyć maszynę i ułatwić sobie pracę.

Jak mi Bóg pozwoli, to też będę "samemu" budować dom, choćby to miało trwać wiele lat  :wink:

----------


## tomdts

Bez komentarza…
Wielkie dzięki za słowo sprawiedliwości..

Jak ktoś czyta ten dziennik zapewne zauważył, że jeden post został skasowany (krytyka ekip). 
Dach nareszcie zrobiony, zadekowany położona folia wstępnego krycia Delta Trela, ale zanim to się stało to trzeba było trzy ekipy. Pierwsza zanim postawiła konstrukcje to już ją poprawiali, druga za dużo oczekiwała materiałowo, trzecia pod wpływem z reguły nie rozmawiam z takimi. Czwarta za to okazała się bardzo profesjonalna, zaskoczony byłem ilością ludzi na budowie 10 chłopa w jeden dzień wyprostowała konstrukcję i pełne deskowanie. Drugiego dnia 4 fachowców na dachu foliowanie Delta Trela i deski wiatrowa na szczytach. Jestem trochę w szoku tylu ludzi na budowie nie było i tak szybko roboty nie widziałem, dach obmierzony i materiał wyceniony trzeba wypracować decyzję.









W między czasie na parterze zrobiłem podbudowę pod ścianki działowe i postawiłem isomur wąskiego 11.5 cm, uszczelniłem pianą PUR szczelinę pomiędzy garażem i budynkiem. Zakupiłem cegłę klinkierową na komin.  

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## PrzemekAsia

Piękny dach, bardzo mi sie podoba.

----------


## tomdts

Zima….

Ogranicza do minimum zabiegów przy budowie i weryfikuje to co zostało wzniesione podczas cieplejszych dni. Poza tym nie miałem jak dojechać na działkę bowiem po ostatnim przewozie cegły klinkierowej okazało się że Ver Skoda BOSTO (ford Courier) kupiłem z pękniętym jednym drążkiem skrętnym a przy cegłach pęk drugi i okazała się że kiedy samochód rozładowałem to nie podniósł się – czyli mu tak zostało. Drugim samochodem pojechałem do Bochni za Krakowem i od starszego Pana zakupiłem całą belkę tylnego zawieszenia i po zawieszeniu okazało się że samochód zupełnie inaczej stoi czyli dużo wyżej, same drążki są odrobinę grubsze, czyli możliwe że przeniosą trochę więcej.
Zima to taki okres kiedy podejmuje się decyzję o wyborze okien i bramy garażowej tak żeby na wiosnę ale to wiosnę można zgrać ekipy od dachu i okien kolankowych i pozostałych okien na montaż tak żeby zamknąć budynek.
Jak człowiek zacznie się wgłębiać w problematykę okien do domu energooszczędnego spotyka się z wieloma ograniczeniami i przesadnie podniesionymi parametrami (reklama to dziwienia handlu) oraz niekompetentnymi sprzedawcami i przedstawicielami handlowymi. Okazało się że liderzy w produkcji okien jak MS, DAKO,i inni mają sporo droższe okna od takich samych z tego samego profilu i czasami lepszego pakietu szybowego. A szczytem jest profil z nakładką aluminiową tylko w białej masie.
Jesteśmy teraz na najtrudniejszym etapie wypracowaniu decyzji w poszczególnych komponentach:
Brama garażowa jest wybrana z profilem 45mm to novoferm, została negacja cenowe.
Drzwi wejściowe to będzie musiało poczekać, nie kupimy teraz żeby ich nie zniszczyć,
Okna dachowe Fakro to jedyny producent który proponuje połączenie z oknem kolankowym inwestora.
Okna tu jest problem iż mamy dwóch faworytów Profil bluEvolution:82 z pakietem szyb 05 ale okazało się iż bluEvolution:92 jest bardziej grubszy i posiada pełny zamknięty profil wzmocnienia w ramie i osadzenia pakietu szybowego jest głębiej osadzony w ranie przy fiksach. Drugim profilem jest VEKA 82mm z nakładką aluminiową ma jeden producent okien na wyłączności, tylko profil jest w kolorze białym i jeszcze niema odpowiedzi od producenta okien czy wprowadzą profil w macie barwionym, jak to miało wyglądać jak antracyt na zewnątrz w wewnątrz Winczester a w środku biały TRI-KOLOR. Czekamy na informacje od producenta okien zanim podpiszemy umową.
Robi się ciepło i powoli myślę zabierać się na stawiania komina, wole to zrobić teraz niż podczas manewrowania krokwiami, a między czasie stawiamy ścianki działowe.

----------


## [email protected]

Żyjesz? Czekamy na cd.... :roll eyes:

----------


## tomdts

Żyje. 
I dumam, jak pozbieram myśli to napiszę…. 

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W sobotę wróciłem z małżonką z targów InterBud w łodzi i mama namieszane w bani muszę to sobie poukładać, poza tym dach mamy wypracowany i można podpisywać umowę. 
Zostały okna czekamy na odpowiedzi na zadane problemy są dwa profile: softline 82 VEKA i bluEvolution:92 bruegmann, cenowo jest podobnie decyzje podejmiemy po ostatecznych wycenach i innych informacjach.
Ponadto zacząłem stawiać komin systemowy tak żeby wyjść przez dach tylko kiedy? W między czasie przestawiłem ścianę z toalety, w garażu postanowiłem dostawić całą ścianę tylną tak żeby nie zostawiać styro na wierzchu i zrobić mur trzywarstwowy, na razie z bloczka podmurowałem pierwsze bloczki betonowe na zaprawie.
Ciepło się zrobiło to postanowiłem zamocować listwy na tarasie tak żeby można było potem rozłożyć i łatą wyrównać zaprawę ale to prawdopodobnie w sobotę, a do tej pory komin.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

A przybliż troszkę sprawę komina.
Jaki jak i dlaczego tak i za ile.

----------


## tomdts

Piątek komina zostało około metra do dachu, a jutro wylewka kierunkowa na tarasie. 




> A przybliż troszkę sprawę komina.
> Jaki jak i dlaczego tak i za ile.


Komina to komin systemowy brata uniwersalny fi 200 z kolanem 45 stopni, składa się jak klocki lego. Pustak keramzytowy na zaprawę a wkład ceramiczny na kit ogniotrwały przecierany na mokro żeby było gładko. Komin kosztował 2300 z przesyłką, całość przyjemnie wygląda do tego jest miska kondensatu, wyczystka, drzwiczki, kratka wentylacyjna, nasada z końcówka komina czyli lufa.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Mam identyczny i potwierdzam - systemowy nie sprawia absolutnie żadnych problemów do samodzielnego montażu a wkłady kwasoodporne ceramiczne sa bardzo wytrzymałe

----------


## tomdts

W sobotę postanowiłem wylać posadzkę kierunkową na tarasie 6,7m x 7,6m jest tego trochę. Trochę się przeliczyłem i nie dałem rady, betoniarka mała i noszenie po drobienie i z tego wszystkiego wyszło około 6m2 wylewki. Przynajmniej uszczelniłem krawędź styku budynku z garażem, trzeba będzie w soboty dokończyć wylewki. W niedziele tak żeby nie hałasować podrzuciłem sobie do garażu bloczków na ścianę bo styropian już przykleiłem i uszczelniłem pianą. Policzyłem sobie kilka danych dotycz poddasza i ile to zostanie miejsca na instalację wentylacji na poddaszu między wełną i karton gipsem na suficie poddasza. Jurto stawiamy tylną ściankę i może 2 bloczki komina.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

A z tym kominem to mi raczej chodziło jak wymiary trzyma.
stawiałem wentylacyjny u sibie no i pustaki takie krzywe że sporo musiałem się nagimanstykować aby w miarę wyszło.
Różnice w wysokości jednej ścianki pustaka od drugiej to niekiedy cm był.
a jak jest z kominem brata?

----------


## [email protected]

U mnie wygląda to ok, co prawda na górze, na poddaszu trochę schodzi pod skosem ale na tyle że tynk wyrównał - chociaż gołym okiem było widać - na dole tzn na parterze ok. To co wystaje ponad dach i tak obłoży się pewnie styro - aby tylko te różnice nie były kolosalne

ps. zazdroszcze garażu

----------


## tomdts

Komin to milimetrowe różnice, wkład ceramiczny kilka miało delikatne jajo ale w średnicy +/- 1mm a tak ładnie się składa, prawie nie zauważalne nie robię z tego sensacji, po prostu jest dobrze.
Podmurówka gotowa jutro klej i ściana w garażu powinna się piąć, dokupiłem podproża „L-19” czyli jest wszystko, komin postawiłem tylko jeden bloczek po zabrakło kitu, leży w piwnicy żeby nie przemarzł w ostatnie mrozy.







Trochę fotek przy latarenkach tak się pracuje popołudniu.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Mam dziwne wrażenie że komin Ci ucieka - tak mi to wygląda na zdjęciu

----------


## tomdts

> Mam dziwne wrażenie że komin Ci ucieka - tak mi to wygląda na zdjęciu


Tak samo mi się wydawało ale przełożyłem łatę i jest ok ale przy krzywym rusztowaniu faktycznie wygląda że leci hi..hi..
A dzisiaj rozrobiłem wiaderko kleju i postawiłem w 10 rzędów bloczków na styropianie tylnie ścianie garażu, fotki dam później.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

> A dzisiaj rozrobiłem wiaderko kleju i postawiłem w 10 rzędów bloczków na styropianie tylnie ścianie garażu, fotki dam później.


O co chodzi?


faktycznie krzywo wygląda przez rusztowanie :bash:

----------


## aiki

santosz obejrzyj zdj.
Na jednym jest przyklejony styropian na scianę i zaczęta obmurówka z dołu coś ala ściana 3 warstwowa
Pewnie między garażem a cześcią mieszkalną. Z tego co pamiętam fundamenty też są oddzielone.

----------


## tomdts

> santosz obejrzyj zdj.
> Na jednym jest przyklejony styropian na scianę i zaczęta obmurówka z dołu coś ala ściana 3 warstwowa
> Pewnie między garażem a cześcią mieszkalną. Z tego co pamiętam fundamenty też są oddzielone.


Dokładnie...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

ale po co w taki sposób? co chcesz osiągnąć?

----------


## tomdts

> ale po co w taki sposób? co chcesz osiągnąć?


Garaż nie będzie ogrzewany a budynek mieszkalny tak i żeby nie było przenikania pomiędzy dwoma bryłami ciepła stąd takie rozwiązanie. Maksymalnie zminimalizowane jest utrata ciepła czyli „mostki termiczne a sama ścina ma charakter zwiększenia trwałości po w pierwotnych planach miało być sitak, klej, i jakiś tynk 

dom energooszczędny z elementami pasywnego...

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

zawsze myślałem że za termoizolację odpowiada styro albo wełna a cegły, bloczki, pustaki to elementy nośne. Ja garaż odizoluję tylko styropianem na ścianie i suficie.

----------


## T0MII

No tak ale w sposób jaki zrobił to Tomek zapewnia:
1. Brak mostków cieplnych
2. Możliwość zawieszenia półek w garażu na ścianie między domem a garażem, położenia płytek na ścianie itp. Przy samym styro i siatce na klej nie bardzo można "zagospodarować" ścianę.

----------


## tomdts

Każdy element przegrody ma swoją oporności i beto i cegła ale prawda że styro ma dużo większe opory w przenikaniu ciepła. Ściana wewnątrz garażu ma tylko charakter wzmocnienia i we wnęce  drzwi będzie można obsadzić.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Dokładnie masz rację, jest jeszcze jedna ściana do zagospodarowania.
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

jako warstwę nośną od strony garażu co zastosowałeś - BK 24?

----------


## tomdts

W miejscu drzwi po obu stronach po 90 cm BK24 reszta we wnękach BK11.5 słonia na tym nie powieszę ale zawsze można coś przymocować tak żeby się nie przewróciło, mimo wszystko trzeba będzie i tak się opierać po posadzkę i podciąg na suficie w tyle garażu.

----------


## [email protected]

> No tak ale w sposób jaki zrobił to Tomek zapewnia:
> 1. Brak mostków cieplnych


Jak możesz to rozwiń - gdzie mogą wystąpić mostki cieplne w przegrodzie między częścią mieszkalną a garażem - pytam bo u mnie garaż w bryle i nie wiem czy nie obmurować jednak styro - warstwą BK 11,5?

----------


## T0MII

To jest trochę inaczej - trochę się rozmineliśmy w rozumowaniu.

 Obmurowanie daję Ci możliwość zagospodarowania ściany a nie elminuje mostków.
Mostki elminuje rozseparowanie budynku garażu od budynku domu i zastosowanie CIĄGŁEJ przekładki z warstwy izolacji.

----------


## aiki

Może to zdj zobrazuje o co chodzi. Brak przenikania ciepła ze ścian domu do ścian nieogrzewanego garażu.
garaż jest jakby odłączony od domu. Jeśli się mylę to Tom mnie na pewno poprawi

----------


## [email protected]

Dla mnie styro separuje garaż - pytałemn o mostki bo właśnie byłem przekonany że zadnych nie eliminuje. Poza tym ta sytuacja jest różna od mojej bo ja mam garaż w bryle na tym samym poziomie co reszta budynku i na tej samej płycie fundamentowej - i w dodatku tez jest tu podłogówka. w razie potrzeby też cioś można powiesic - odkurzacz centralny już wisi mimo tego że na scianie juz wisi styro.

----------


## tomdts

Faktycznie kolegi garaż jest w bryle budynku i to na tej samej płycie fundamentowej i do tego konstrukcja garażu nadproża i inne elementy konstrukcyjne z żelbet betonu dają spore utrudnienie w izolacji. Wydaje się że najlepszym rozwiązanie w tym przypadku jest zabudowa sucha styro wewnątrz garażu na do tego zabudowa z KG na stelażu lub inne elementy zabudowy np. deska na stelażu.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

jest częścią budynku i tak go muszę traktować jak cały dom - warstwa ocieplenia i cała reszta

----------


## tomdts

Ściana dosycha nawet się nie tykałem, za to przy dzisiaj poświęciłem popołudnie na przygotowanie płyty wspornikowej do cegły klinkierowej i czapę tak mi się fajnie robiło że zapomniał zrobić fotkę przed zalaniem betonem. Potem zgrabnie zawibrowałem i przykryłem plandeką by nie przemarzło poza tym jest pod dachem.





A oto ściana za dnia jutro dokończymy ile się da i może nadproże wkleimy.



CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

Dobrze widzę na zdjęciu że masz kanał?

----------


## tomdts

Tak, i odpływ liniowy, nie podarował bym sobie potem, po budowie, że tego nie zrobiłem, jeszcze kafelki i można umyć samochód. :roll eyes:  :roll eyes:

----------


## [email protected]

w takim garażu to myjnie możesz otworzyć :big lol:

----------


## tomdts

> w takim garażu to myjnie możesz otworzyć


hi hi można... :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Właśnie skończyłem ścianę z tyłu garażu i  12 marca wchodzi tynkarz P. Henryk ręczne tynkowanie... a dzień wcześniej elektryk.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Mała kontrola inwestorki na budowie i wyniosłem wszystkie deski na zewnętrzny a inwestorka pozamiatało tak żeby było na gotowa kiedy przyjdą elektrycy i tynkarz. A poniżej fota ściana miejscami między garażem a budynkiem ma 64cm. Taras prawie połowa wylany posadzka kierunkowa na dwie soboty przy tym moim mieszadle do paszy to i tak sukces.















CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

drugie zdjecie od dołu - jak bunkier na poligonie :wink:

----------


## tomdts

> drugie zdjecie od dołu - jak bunkier na poligonie


Co ty, to panorama 3d.

----------


## tomdts

Dawno oczekiwany pomiar, warto było wykonać uziemienie otokowe, wymagane jest 30 omów  ja jest prawie 6 omów, jest dobrze...



CDN...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## DrKubus

Wracając do okien, dostałeś odpowiedź?
Też obecnie wybieram między MS a DAKO, ale jeśli można taniej to chętnie skorzystam z podpowiedzi.

----------


## [email protected]

Drutex

----------


## tomdts

Czy można taniej, tak zawsze można, należy negocjować i zbierać oferty ceny to cały świat….
Między salonami potrafi być nawet po kilka tyś różnicy a o montaży nie wspomnę, trzeba mieć kilka wycen i możliwość negocjacji.
Jedna firma montaż pasywny zaproponowała nam za 5640zł brutto a druga 9120 zł netto wariactwo, gdzie okna były o wartości 12 tyś netto tak duże kwoty nie są zrozumiałe.

Pozostawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Trochę milczałem ale nie bez powodu:

Taras wylewka kierunkowa wykonana i położona tymczasowa folia basenowa.
Garaż wytynkowany i kabelki położone oraz deskowany tak żeby nikt nie zaglądał.
Ścianki działowe postawione na parterze, na piętrze się budują.
Najważniejsze, wyżej nie będzie komin skończony czeka na obróbkę blacharską przez dekarzy.
W połowie kwietnia wchodzi dekarz a okna w maju.

W poniższych postach mini fotoreportaż:

----------


## tomdts

Garaż.





gotowe czeka na montaż do zamknięcia.

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

ściany działowe.


Za wnęką pomieszczenie gospodarcze a z prawej strony wejście spiżarki.


 Wyjście z wiatrołapu do korytarza.


Toaleta na parterze tuż pod wnęką na klatkę schodową.







Ścianki działowe na piętrze robota w dwa dni..

CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Komin, wyżej  nie będzie ale widoki były zacne...








dobrze że żonka wzięła aparat bo niemiła bym fotografii.





została tylko blaszka na wierzch i uszczelnienie.


CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## [email protected]

ścianki działowe - jeden z moich ulubionych etapów budowy - wyłania się cały układ pomieszczeń.....

----------


## tomdts

Fajnie to wygląda jak okazuje że jedne pomieszczenia wydają się za małe a drugie znowu za duże optycznie, ale ja trzeba to i tak będzie za mało miejsca…
Mam pytanie dotyczące betonu, czym zmyci jasne wykwity na stropie.?
CDN…
Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Jeden z radosnych etapów budowy dla każdego inwestora, to dach i tak jak u nas ekipa z dachu przybyła z materiałem we wtorek i zaczęła pracę do wykonania obróbek bocznych i orynnowania z lejami. No cóż w między czasie okazała się że okna dachowe maja spóźnię  około 4-5 dni i niestety nie będzie można skończyć dach przed świtami ale to są rzeczy nie zależne od ekipy. Ale i tak jestem zadowolony z wykonania obróbek powierzchni dach, nadmieniam iż ekipa to ta sama która poprawiała poprzedniego partaczy. W trzy dni zostało wykonanie całe poszycie północne z obróbkami, na stronie południowej położono 6 paneli do wysokości okna dachowego. Prace będą kontynuowane po świętach wielkiej nocy, wstępnie od czwartku.











Ponadto wczoraj skończyłem bloczki na ściany działowe na nadprożach 6 drzwiach i pozostało mi do dokupienia 130 bloczków ale to był moment i dzisiaj dojechały na budową. 

Ponadto Panowie i Panie życzę wszystkim samorobom i inwestorom budujących dom;
Zdrowych spokojnych świąt wielkiej nocy, i żeby jaj wam nie zabrakło do budowy i materiału do zaprawy „wody” w lany poniedziałek, by wam wzrastały mury jak na wiosnę wszystko z ziemi.

15 kwietnia minął rok od rozpoczęcia samodzielnej budowy domu.




CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Wielki brat patrzy na południową stroną…




CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Wielki brat niezła sprawa.

----------


## shitol

świetna budowa trzymam kciuki

możesz coś więcej napisać o tej blasze na dachu?

----------


## tomdts

Witam 
Blacha na rąbek stojący to Plannja Emka Click 500 z blach Plannja Hard Coat 50 Satyna 30 lat gwarancji ciemno grafitowa fajna w rozsądnej cenie, trzema drobnymi przetłoczeniami. System rynnowy Plannja Siba Stal taka sama stal i 30 lat gwarancji.
Czekamy dalej na okna i kołnierze, a w między czasie ścianki działowe skończyłem i wystrugałem krawędzie całą konstrukcję dachu tak żeby przygotować je do pokrycia ogniochronne.
Ponadto wykonałem atrapy okien kolankowych tak żeby przy montaży okien dachowych były wszystkie w jednakowych pozycjach, potem dam fotki…
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Dach prawie skończony zostało tylko kilka obróbek blacharskich i poprawek ale się dobrze, dla skupionych zauważą że obróbki konina i wyłazy są poprawione ora nowe blach na szczytowych. Ponadto okna weście przyszły i jak widać są zamontowane, okna przyszły wraz z łącznikiem do okien kolankowych ale bez drobnej uszczelki, im teraz po reklamacji przyjdzie kurierem. 












*Kontrola inwestora postawiona na szczytach…* 
Na razie czekam na montaż okien pionowych i uszczelkę. Ponadto z upierdliwością kontrolowałem kładzenie blach i poprawność obróbek zmora wykonawców…




*Patent na palenie i smażenie chwila oddechu…*
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## PrzemekAsia

Ogromne postępy od mojej ostatniej wizyty na forum, gratulacje!
Mógłbyś w wolnej chwili napisać jakie okna dachowe wybrałeś? 
Zauważyłem też jedno okno dachowe przy kominie - które pomieszczenie będzie tym doświetlane?
Pozdrowienia!

----------


## tomdts

Postępy są znaczące, ale o tym później jak zakończę poszczególne etapy i wyprostuję nie załatwione sprawy na budowie – ekipy…

Okna dachowe to 94x118 z pakietem szybowym U5 bez nawiewników z ze specjalnym łącznikiem do wybranego okna inwestora, producenci okien dachowych produkują okna kolanowe ale mają pewne ograniczenia, to wymiarach to w parametrach pakietu szybowego. Stąd wybór tych okien, bowiem tylko jedyna firma może wykonacie adaptację łączenia okien fasadowych – pionowych z oknami dachowymi. Wykonuje łączniki i projekty. 


Wielki szacunek dla zespołu projektowego firmy FAKRO  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 
Dziękuję...

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Cholera twardy jestem, zwłaszcza na głupotę. Ile można robić dach?..... he można, wszystko przez nie zamówione okna dachowe, a potem brak łączników i reklamacje pękniętego łącznika itd. I nagle tego zrobiło się 7 tygodni, aż 5 czerwca przyjechali na poprawki i obróbki już zamocowanych oknach kolankowych. A miało być 5 dni… co prawda ekipa montująca dach stanęła na szczycie zadania i dokładnie rozumiała co chcemy i ja ma być wykonane, zrobili w sobotę 1 sierpnia…..

Montaż okien tak samo przesunięte z powodu reklamacji łącznika do okna kolankowego ponadto w połowie maja padało bez opamiętania, gdzie taśmy paro przepuszczalne były mokre i nie umożliwiły montaż rolet. I w ten sposób wszystko przesunęło się o około miesiąc itd. Okna zamówione były firmie Draft z Zduńskiej Woli i jako nieliczna ma własną ekipę montażystów i wiedząco co chodzi sprostali wyśrubowanym wymaganiom co do montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia na konsolach.
Elektrycy pracowali tak samo z opóźnieniem a właściwie jeszcze pracują na parterze układają przewody od wszystkiego telewizyjne, sieci LAN, alarmy i elektryka. Zobaczymy jak to będzie działało, zostało im jeszcze instalacja zewnętrzna do studni, czerpni, domofon, brama i kuchnia letnia – grill.
A tynkarze jestem w szoku jak zaczęli zacierać ściany kwarcytem to mi kopara padła wyszły fantastycznie zobaczymy jak doschną ściany czy nie będą pękać a po za kilkoma miejscami do przetarcia mleczkiem kwarcowym jest super…
Samodzielnie uszczelniłem wąski taras tak żeby nie przeciekał na łącznikach, zamontowałem skrzynkę w ścianie do rozdzielni ogrzewania podłogowego. W dwa dni zamontowałem orurowanie do centralnego odkurzacza.
Tarasy wylane i uszczelnione ekipa zrobiła to na gładko maszynowo tak samo garaż tylko ramę do kanału wykonałem samodzielnie i podciągnęłam wodę do garażu.
Ganek wykonana ścianka i wylany fundament wysoki zbrojony pod kostkę czy granit, tak samo słupy oporowe pod wąskim tarasem wzniesione, czekają na tynki. 
Z samodzielnych robót to kanalizację zrobiona a teraz wodę użytkową prowadzę rurą PP zgrzewaną fajnie się to robi…
Jutro przyjedzie drewno na zadaszenie ganku (wejścia) surowe bez tynków i do wylania stopnie, ale to wszystko po kolej...
Jest trochę tego, a hydrofornie uruchomiłem żona na zewnętrznym ma wodę do podlewania.
















CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts



----------


## vze

Witam
Piekny bedzie Twoj domek , co ja mowie .Juz jest :smile:  .Podziwiam za wysilek i prace w niego wlozona .Wyglada na duze domisko, jakie wymiary ma budynek i co planujesz nad garazem?Jakie warstwy zastosowales?

----------


## tomdts

> Witam
> Piękny będzie Twój domek , co ja mowie .Juz jest .Podziwiam za wysiłek i prace w niego włożona .Wygląda na duże domisko, jakie wymiary ma budynek i co planujesz nad garażem?Jakie warstwy zastosowałeś?


Dziękuje, budynek wraz z garażem na dł. 20,40m i szerokości 8,35m, nad garażem narazi tylko taras a a potem może oranżerie są słupy z barierkach.

Jakie warstwy :Confused: 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## vze

Fajnie, to moge sobie wyobrazic jak moj bedzie wygladac.Troche wiekszy 23,72 /16,40(garaz w L-ke)na 9,83. Chcielismy pozbyc sie zbednego uzytkowego nadmetrazu na poddaszu i wyszedl nam olbrzymi taras nad czescia dzienna 63m i garazem.31m.Piszac o warstwach mialam na mysli jak rozwiazales izolacje na tarasie.U mnie sa 2 rozne tarasy  choc do siebie przylegaja .Na ten wiekszy jest wyjscie bezposrednio z domu i na planie mam ujety jako dach odwrocony ,natomiast nad garazem jest typowy stropodach.
Troche mnie przerazaja koszty izolacji tych tarasow ,a szczegolnie tego dachu odwroconego zwir, geowloknina,styropian EPS P, jakas tam warstwa bitumiczna ..ect

----------


## tomdts

Nad garażem jest minimum izolacji termicznej, bowiem garaż nie jest ogrzewany i jest odizolowany do bryły budynku. Z kolei hydro izolacja jest mocna.
Wygląda to następujące: STROP 16 cm, wylewka kierunkowa 8-2 cm, folia typ 550, styropian 6 cm, folia typ 550, wylewka 8 cm, beton typ W16, szlam hydro izolacja 3 mm, klei 5-8 mm gres techniczny  8 mm.

CDN…

Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Rozdarty pomiędzy wodą w domu a zabudową ganka wejścia korzystając z dobrej pogody zacząłem powoli uzbrajać szkielet zabudowy. Zadaszenie jest podwieszone na trzech wantach regulowanych od dołu wykonane ze stali kwasowej i wygląda to elegancko. Na wierzchu będzie filia EPDM 1mm na płycie OSB, zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.










CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Robota powoli to idzie ale idzie: instalacja wodociągowa zrobiona i po próbach ciśnieniowych kanalizacja skończona oraz wentylacja parteru  i zaczęło się układanie styropianów na pentrze 10 cm ale na gruncie 28 cm styro…
Zabudowa Ganka wejścia pokryte folią EPDM 1mm co gwarantuje 40 lat odporności na warunki zewnętrzna, zobaczymy czy wytrzyma. Zostało oblachowanie deskowania.
Ponadto całe dwa dni przekuwałem się do podejścia na dolne źródło przez fundament, małą wiertarką to było dzióbanie jak dzięcioł… ale się udało, nowe podejście z GWC żwirowca z redukcją tak  żeby wylądowało pod ścianą… 
Zostało do ułożenia ogrzewanie podłogowe i próba ciśnieniową na instalacji i to będzie musiał z kimś razem to ułożycie…



















CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## kamilb1987b

fajnie Ci idzie z tym domkiem. ale jak zwykle mam wątpliwości co do samej inwestycji. z postu dom energooszczędny z elementami pasywnego na pierwszej stronie wyczytałem że wyjdzie Ci domek ok.5l. uważam że przy tych kosztach które wyjdą Ci na ten domek robiąc podobny projekt i dając go na płycie miałbyś przynajmniej dwa razy cieplejszy domek a może nawet do pasywnego byś się zbliżył. nie wiem po co Ci był isomur na pierwszą warstwę skoro masz domek z BK, szkoda kasy bo i tak mostka nie unikniesz do fundamentu. tradycyjny fundament to wielka pomyłka przy domach mocno energooszczędnych i tylko podraża i przeciąga inwestycję. 15cm na fundamenty szału nie robi zresztą więcej nie ma sensu bo i tak to nic nie da. 
z balkonem to też przesada i łączniki zawsze będą powodować mostek cieplny więc bez sensu było ich stosowanie skoro i tak nie wiele pomogą. dzięki nimi jak oszczędzisz na rok 10zł to będzie cud a tania zabawa z tym pewnie nie była. 
czemu nie robiłeś pełnego piętra na piętrze? skosy same w sobie nie są złe ale dawanie okna dachowego i specjalny łącznik tanie nie jest a będzie robić taki mostek że głowa boli. ocieplenie skosów poddasza nie będzie Ci się łączyć bezpośrednio z izolacją zewnętrzną więc będzie kolejny mostek. dużo ich będzie. jedynie sensowna do ogrzewania byłaby pompa ciepła i COPem osiągniesz zużycie jak w pasywniaku. 
garaż fajny duży i tez podobny planuję i też mam zamiar robić kanał z tych samych powodów co Ty. szlak mnie trafia jak trzeba gdzieś specjalnie na kanał jechać aby coś z autem podzióbać. a podnoszenie na podnośnikach i podkładanie klocków jest strasznie czasochłonne i robota w taki sposób pod autem nie należy do przyjemności. 
pytanie mam czemu między garażem a domem dałeś tylko 15cm styro i to jeszcze chyba jak dobrze widziałem białego? tu dopiero masz mostek. jedynie co ratuje to że w garażu ujemnych temperatur mieć nie będziesz ale zbyt wysokich też nie. a ścianę boczną domu nad garażem ocieplisz juz 30cm styro szarym?
pozdrawiam

----------


## tomdts

> fajnie Ci idzie z tym domkiem. ale jak zwykle mam wątpliwości co do samej inwestycji. z postu dom energooszczędny z elementami pasywnego na pierwszej stronie wyczytałem że wyjdzie Ci domek ok.5l. ......
> pozdrawiam


Witam 
Nie do końca zgadzam się z kolega, założenia projektowe były wypracowane w 2010 roku i wiedząc że jest twardo na terenie budowy zdecydowałem się w tedy na tradycyjny fundament, ponadto jak postawić dwa budynki obok siebie na jednej płycie fundamentowej. Nie ma takiej siły żeby się to razem się trzymało, łatwiej jest postawić to na wspólnej ławie fundamentowej. Ponadto koszty takiego rozwiązanie są mniejsze. Ścian fundamentowa ma 20 cm ocieplenia ……. Ale jak kolega twierdzi że pozostałe innowacje nie mają sensu ….  Nie chcę przekonywać ale należy zaleś kompromis nad niepowtarzalną bryłą budynku funkcjonalnością a szczegółami wykonania pozostawiam samorobom. Izolacja poddasza niestety będzie się łączyła w fasadą i jak zobaczysz to ściany szczytowe tak samo są od izolowane od połaci dachu. Projekt jest przemyślany ale zawsze można inaczej. Na szczęście buduje go sam prawie sam… Tak pomiędzy garażem na budynkiem jest biały ale nie należy to liczyć, trzeba prać do przegrody całość garaży a nie tylko styropiany pamiętaj o tym. Przy kanale w garażu który promieniuje ciepło w takim garażu zawsze będziesz miał dodatnią temperaturę, to należy brać pod uwagę. 
Życzę powodzenia w samodzielnej budowie domu nie obniżek poprzeczki i wytrwałości w postanowieniach oraz założeniach.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## kamilb1987b

teraz już dom stoi i nic się nie da polepszyć. ale bardzo fajnie Ci idzie praca. orientowałeś się może za cenami wiązarów dachowych w porównaniu do tradycyjnej więźby?

----------


## tomdts

> teraz już dom stoi i nic się nie da polepszyć. ale bardzo fajnie Ci idzie praca. orientowałeś się może za cenami wiązarów dachowych w porównaniu do tradycyjnej więźby?


Mój dach jest opary na tradycyjnej konstrukcji, krokwie wysokie 25cm niskie podcięcie przy murłacie tak żeby jak najwięcej odsunąć połać dachu od ściany kolankowej. Nie mam prefabrykowanej konstrukcji dachu.

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Niebieska i czarna

Środa, czwartek, piątek i 2x90m sondy gruntowe zainstalowane teraz czekamy na drugą etap i ekipę do wprowadzenia rur z sąd do budynku do rozdzielni. Powinno się to wykonać połączenia mufami elektrooporowymi i przewodami preizolowanymi, ale jak będzie to zobaczymy zapewnienia wykonawcy są wyraźne…






CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Ale za to w sobotę rano następna ekipa przyjechała do wylewek, szybko wykonała pomiar wysokości posadzki i wszystko co zrobiłem przez dwa tygodnie całe ogrzewanie podłogowe zniknęło na piętrze pod betonem…
W poniedziałek przejadą wykonać posadzkę kumulacyjną o wysokości 18 cm, wartości naciski na m2 będzie około 380kg spora masa kumulacyjna jak się to bujnie to będzie maiło sporą bezwładności ogrzewaniu.








CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## karolek75

Extra.
Z czego te dylatacje ?

----------


## tomdts

Dziękuję...

Dylatacje są z firmy KAN termo jak cały system ogrzewania podłogowego.
Jest to dylatacje odśrodkowa na stopce.

----------


## tomdts

Proszę wylewki-posadzki wyłożone i dotarte mechanicznie, wyszło ekstra. Fachowcy powiedzieli że pierwszy raz tyle wykładali, 18 cm sporo na dole.










CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Aż zazdroszczę jak widzę tak daleko posunięte prace u samoroba. Ciekaw jestem ile wasz dom pochłonie energii.
Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## tomdts

Dzięki…
Nawet starałem się policzyć ilości energii do podniesienia o 1 stopień posadzki ale wychodziły mi jakieś bzdury… ale jak będzie to zobaczymy. :cool: 
CDN…

Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Ocieplanie tydzień temu w środę przyszedł styropian pierwsza partia 30m3 i  zaczęło się klejenie styropianu na ściany, ściana 24 s styropian 30cm, postanowiłem mocować na pianę nie chciałem już pociągać ścian klejem. Poza tym jak bym nie liczył to ekonomicznej wychodzi piana, z worka robi się do 5-7m2 a pucha wystarcza na 8-12m2 i nie trzeba się z wiadrem nosić i jest szybko…

Robota idzie jak ta lala w cztery dni zrobiłem 84m2 najwięcej schodzi na składaniu i rozkładaniu rusztowaniu ale i tak idzie fajnie…
CDN…









Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

A dzisiaj ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki przyjechała ekipa i przywiozła studzienkę z rozdzielaczem bowiem nie wyszło im doprowadzenie przewodów 4 sztuk do budynku i trzeba było zastosować rozdzielnie i do budynku wprowadzić dwa przewody…Połączyli wszystkie i po sprawdzeniu szczelności zasypali wszystko jedna ekipa mniej…





CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak z ciekawości, bo akurat zabieram się za okna. Ile płaciłeś za ten montaż MOWO, bo wyceny dostaję zupełnie różne - najdroższe są 3x droższe od najtańszych. Może być na priv jeśli wolisz, chociaż wielu pewnie chciałoby znać koszt takiego montażu. Ja dostałem wycenę na 180zł brutto za mb liczone po ościeżnicy! To jakieś szaleństwo...

----------


## tomdts

> Tak z ciekawości, bo akurat zabieram się za okna. Ile płaciłeś za ten montaż MOWO, bo wyceny dostaję zupełnie różne - najdroższe są 3x droższe od najtańszych. Może być na priv jeśli wolisz, chociaż wielu pewnie chciałoby znać koszt takiego montażu. Ja dostałem wycenę na 180zł brutto za mb liczone po ościeżnicy! To jakieś szaleństwo...


To nie jest MOWO il-bruka, okna osadzone są na konsolach JB-d i od razu przygotowane folie i na szerokości ramy i o odstępu jaki jest pomiędzy murem i ramą okna tak żeby z licować zewnętrzna ramom okna wklejone jest styro i xps...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Najwyższa ściana ocieplona i zostały tylko zrobienie węgarków w dwóch oknach i uszczelnienie pianą szczelin pomiędzy brytami, ale największa trudności było spasowanie styropianów na szczytach pod dachem…



A oto wycinarka do styropianu samoróbka zimowa o wysokości cięcia 65cm…



CDN…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To ma więcej sensu od MOWO - znacznie taniej, a efekt podobny. Problemem może być w przyszłości wymiana okien, ale nie znam nikogo, kto wymieniałby okna bo się zepsuły, tylko dlatego, że są zimne. Dobre okna, kotwy, taśmy i 30cm grafitu!
Taką wycinarkę też sobie zmontuję na jakim prostowniczku.

----------


## tomdts

Dokładnie masz rację tak jak piszesz, rozsądniej było zamocowanie na konsolach jb-d tz montaż ciepły, tym bardziej iż kwota montażu z bramą garażową i trudnymi w montażu oknami kolankowymi to tylko 5200zł. Do mnie zależało zamocować styropiany i xps pod rolety tak żeby nie dyndały i można było wkleić folie. i spokojnie tynkować wnętrze budynku

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to już definitywnie skręcam w kierunku kotew. Poczekam tylko aż chłopaki założą blachę, a wtedy inspektor z banku, kasiora i jedziemy z oknami.
Poza tym budowałeś z BK, również ściany działowe. Zamierzam zacząć ich wznoszenie w tym tygodniu, tylko im bliżej, tym więcej niepewności. Zastanawiam się, czy ściana o grubości 12cm nie będzie zbyt głośna i chcę wymurować 24cm pomiędzy pokojami. Warto? Poza tym chyba kończyłeś murarkę kilka cm poniżej stropu i lukę wypełniałeś pianką. Napisz proszę, czy warto dać jakieś zbrojenie, czy te ściany są sztywne same z siebie. U mnie zanim obciążyłem nośne ściany stropem gibały się dosyć znacznie. Skoro taka działówka ma nie być do sufitu, to czy będzie sztywna? Sorry za te pytania, ale jesteś już mądrzejszy, więc kogo mam zapytać?

----------


## tomdts

> No to już definitywnie skręcam w kierunku kotew. Poczekam tylko aż chłopaki założą blachę, a wtedy inspektor z banku, kasiora i jedziemy z oknami.
> Poza tym budowałeś z BK, również ściany działowe. Zamierzam zacząć ich wznoszenie w tym tygodniu, tylko im bliżej, tym więcej niepewności. Zastanawiam się, czy ściana o grubości 12cm nie będzie zbyt głośna i chcę wymurować 24cm pomiędzy pokojami. Warto? Poza tym chyba kończyłeś murarkę kilka cm poniżej stropu i lukę wypełniałeś pianką. Napisz proszę, czy warto dać jakieś zbrojenie, czy te ściany są sztywne same z siebie. U mnie zanim obciążyłem nośne ściany stropem gibały się dosyć znacznie. Skoro taka działówka ma nie być do sufitu, to czy będzie sztywna? Sorry za te pytania, ale jesteś już mądrzejszy, więc kogo mam zapytać?


ścianki działowe zasadniczo zawsze są mniejsze od konstrukcyjnych 12 cm spokojnie starczy, tak piankę pomiędzy strop a koniec ściany działowej starczy tyko trzeba pamiętać że sama piana powinna być gęsta i mocno zwilżona powierzchnie, nie powinno być problemu z stropem ugięcia powinny się niwelować chyba że nasz tak męki strop...

----------


## HenoK

Czy tylko ja widzę tu podobieństwo ?



> 


http://jstatic.asmira.com/photo/29/3...715579_720.jpg

----------


## tomdts

Jak nie, ja tak... rozmiar butów ma  taki że spokojnie mieszczą się na warstwie ocieplenia i nie na pierwszej warstwie a na trzeciej kolejnej, tak trzyma klej na pienia... jak się ktoś wczyta to jest sporo podobieństw...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Albo ten koleś na drugim zdjęciu ma małe stopy albo wali 40 cm na ścianę.

----------


## HenoK

> Albo ten koleś na drugim zdjęciu ma małe stopy albo wali 40 cm na ścianę.


Zgadłeś :

Tu możesz poczytać i obejrzeć o nim i jego domu więcej :
http://www.modrastrecha.sk/blog/mio2...omina-som-ufo/

----------


## tomdts

> Zgadłeś :
> 
> Tu możesz poczytać i obejrzeć o nim i jego domu więcej :
> http://www.modrastrecha.sk/blog/mio2...omina-som-ufo/


Czytałem posty i nie tylko fotografie przeglądałem bolki styropiany ma większe 1x2m prawdopodobnie stopy ma takie same a nie futerały od skrzypiec " tak,i żart"...

Powiem tak: mało który może sobie postać na krawędzi izolacji budynku....

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

No proszę ostatnie kołki wpite cała elewacja budynku mieszkalnego skończona zakołkowana i uszczelniona pianą. Największą trudnością było zabijanie kołków PEG w dł. 40 cm czaszami wymagało to powolnego pobijania tak żeby trzpień z włókna szklanego się przyblokuje przy rozpieraniu kołka rozporowego, robotnik przywalił by młotkiem bezmyślnie i tak to zostawił. Pozostała elewacja czeka ja wrócę z podróży służbowej w środę ruszamy z resztą.
Od poniedziałku wpada ekipa do tynków zewnętrznych na notabene to samo co robiła mi tynki wewnętrzne zacierane piaskiem kwarcowym, jak im wyjdzie jak wewnątrz to będzie super. 












CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Poniedziałek i wtorek wraz z operatorem koparki zrobiłem przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków, w poniedziałek zbiornik i podejście do linii rozsączającej. Tyle roboty było ze nie ma specjalnie kiedy się podrapać w D i nie pamiętam kiedy tak długo łopatę miałem w rękach. Stąd tylko kilka fotek z tej akcji…
Wieczorem we wtorek kończyłem montaż koszy rozsączających już przy lampach bowiem w środę już przyjeżdża styropian.










CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Jest dobrze pogoda sprzyja przyklejaniu styropianu i mocowaniu listew pod elewację z drewna, ponadto tynkarze też nie narzekają temperatura jest optymalna do zatapiania siatki. W środę po poprawkach tynkarze zaczną nakładać drugą warstwą tynku i zacierać na gładko.








Jak zwykle dekarze nie zdążyli powyginać parapetów w środę ma dopiero przyjść blach i zobaczymy jak się spiszą.
Ja osobiście biorę się za zabudowę poddasza najpierw haki i wnęki w oknach dachowych tak żeby w następnym tygodniu można było strzelać pianę na poddasze zamiast wełny.

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## dyzu007

Hej jakiej szmocy  :Smile:  miałeś prostownik w przecinarce do styropianu ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Volty są ważne, a nie moce.

----------


## aiki

Tak właściwie to natężenie chyba  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Drut rozgrzewa się od prądu, a prąd jest wymuszany przez Volty. Za dużo Voltów to za dużo prądu, a za dużo prądu to za dużo ciepła... drut się pali. 

Sześć Voltów (VI V)!

----------


## karolek75

> Drut rozgrzewa się od prądu, a prąd jest wymuszany przez Volty. Za dużo Voltów to za dużo prądu, a za dużo prądu to za dużo ciepła... drut się pali. 
> 
> Sześć Voltów (VI V)!


Zapomniales jeszcze o oporze. Ile tego produ poplynie zalezy od oporu. A jak opor niski, plynie duzo pradu to i duza moc. Zatem moc prostownika tez jest wazna, bo moze sie zdarzyc ze zamiast drutu spalisz prostownik.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

W życiu jest tak, że bierzesz kawał druta i dobierasz Volty. Możesz dać grubszy drut, albo mniejsze Volty. Prąd oblicza się sam.

Prostownika nie spalisz. Ma bezpiecznik.

----------


## tomdts

> W życiu jest tak, że bierzesz kawał druta i dobierasz Volty. Możesz dać grubszy drut, albo mniejsze Volty. Prąd oblicza się sam.
> 
> Prostownika nie spalisz. Ma bezpiecznik.


Dokładnie ........

wykończeniówka się wykańcza, mnie ,,,

CDN

Porozstawiam Tomasz...

----------


## tomdts

Trochę się nie odzywałem, ale roboty sporo, oczywiście z mojej strony.
Tynkarz który wziął robotę na styropianie czyli równanie, siatka zatopiona w kleju, zatarcie na gładko plus parapety i inne drobiazgi. Nie zdążył trzy tygodnie nie dał radym, tym bardziej że styropian miał położony. Zgodziliśmy się razem że dokończą na wiosną…




CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Poddasze za to do przodu, po wykonaniu zabudowy pod okna dachowe i zamocowaniu wieszaków do zabudowy poddasza na skosach poddasza oraz śrub które wskazują gdzie będzie można przykręcić wieszaki obrotowe do zabudowy na płaskiej części poddasza. Oczywiście trzeba było zabezpieczyć tynki na ścianach i podgrzać pomieszczenia na górze… ekipa przyjechała 25 listopada o godzinie 9-00 przez dwie godziny podgrzewali pomieszczenia, rozgrzewali i mieszali odczynników. W siedem godzin pokryli całe poddasze półsztywną pianą o grubości 27 cm, to była do tej pory najgrubsza piana jaką do tej pory nakładali. Po całej operacji która wyglądała widowiskowo, panowie posprzątali po sobie. 













Ponadto doszedłem do refleksji że Panowie nie wywiązali się z umowy bowiem zamiast 27 cm na poddaszu jest najmniej 32 cm z średnio 35 cm. Ale ta taki żary, panowie powiedzieli że te kilka centymetrów do gratis o firmy. Ale tak na koniec od razu się cieplej zrobiło, nie ucieka ciepło w budynku średnio utrzymuje się 13-14C bez ogrzewania. 
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

A w celu zapewnienia sobie ciągłości prac postanowiłem wykafelkować do świąt kotłownie pomieszczenia gospodarcze, robota postępuje szybko a nie zawsze mam aparat fotograficzny.
Na dzień dzisiejszy ściany są wykafelkowane i połowa podłogi, trudność polega na tym iż podłoga jest z centralnym spadkiem i układana w karo, sam sobie zgotowałem ten los…  idzie powoli, ale idzie...




Zapomniałbym, zamontowałem dwie pary drzwi pomiędzy kotłownią a garażem oraz garażem i wiatrołapem… :big lol: 

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## kamilb1987b

Dobrze zrozumiałem że sam ocieplałeś dom? Skąd miałeś rusztowanie? Kupiłeś? Wypożyczyłeś odpłatnie czy miałeś po znajomości?

----------


## tomdts

> Dobrze zrozumiałem że sam ocieplałeś dom? Skąd miałeś rusztowanie? Kupiłeś? Wypożyczyłeś odpłatnie czy miałeś po znajomości?


Ociepliłem samemu ale tynki i zacierki pozostawiłem firmie, część rusztowania miałem a resztę pożyczyłem od kolegów...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Wyszło Ci to elegancko. Powiedz, jedziesz sam na budowie i do pracy chodzisz , czy masz przerwę w zarobkowaniu i cały dzień na budowie spędzasz?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomdts

> Wyszło Ci to elegancko. Powiedz, jedziesz sam na budowie i do pracy chodzisz , czy masz przerwę w zarobkowaniu i cały dzień na budowie spędzasz?
> Pozdrawiam


ad. 1 sam buduje tylko te rzeczy które mogę wykonać sam. Sami w tym miejscu jesteśmy nie ma teścia, brata, ojca, szwagra.... 
ad. 2 pracuję na etacie.
ad. 3 rano praca, po południu na budowie i urlop i soboty oraz niedziele tylko w przemyśleniach i ustaleniach....

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## kamilb1987b

> ad. 1 sam buduje tylko te rzeczy które mogę wykona sam. Sami w tym miejscu jesteśmy nie ma teścia, brata, ojca, szwagra.... 
> ad. 2 pracuje na etacie.
> ad. 3 rano praca po południu na budowie i urlop i soboty oraz niedziele tylko w przemyśleniach i ustaleniach....
> 
> pozdrawiam Tomasz


Też tak planuję budowę swojego domu. Tylko w weekendy będę liczyć na pomoc rodziny bo mam liczną więc trzeba podgonić wtedy ile się da. Pewnie nie w każdy weekend pomogą bo każdy ma też swoje życie ale zawsze się pomoc przyda.

----------


## grend

Witam 
Własnie chcę zrobic dach identyczny z twoim. Mam tez konstrukcję tego typu - krokwie + obustronna jetka - dodatkowo mam posrednią pare płatwi. Pokrycie takze ma być blacha na rąbek stojacy.. Mam pytanie odnosnie wyprowadzenia dachu poza sciane szczytowa - jak to fachowcy zrobili. Ja wyprowadziłem murłaty i płatwie poza obrys muru i na krańcu mam krokiew. U ciebie na zdjeciach z więźby widać że murłata kończy się w obrebie budynku, póxniej juz z blachą jakby została wyprowadzona krokiew - jak to faktycznie zostało rozwiazane
Odnośnie mojego wyprowadzenia murłat podnoszą mi one odległość do zakrycia blachą. Jezeli na scianie kolankowej mam krokwie 18 cm to zrobie zakrycie 18 cm ale od strony sciany szczytowej mam 18 cm krokiew i dodatkowo jakies 10 cm murłaty i wychodzi 28 cm - musze to jakos rozwiazać

Jezeli dobrze widzę na zdjeciu masz szczeline na ścianie szczytowej między opierzeniem a styro - ile ona ma cm

Blache fachowcy połozyli w jakim czasie - z twoich obserwacji jest to skomplikowane na co trzeba zwrócić uwage - chcę to zrobic sam i kazde info jest na ten temat jest drogocenne

----------


## grend

Warstwy na tarasie - ta folia  typ 550 to co to jest ? Beton W16 jest faktycznie dobrą izolacją ? Coś byś zmienił w swoich warstwach na tarasie ??- bo  u mnie na etapach budowy jest cos takiego ze w trakcie prac sa pewne niuanse które mozna by było zmienić poprawić ale juz jest to troche po fakcie

----------


## tomdts

To jest tak…
Ostatnia krokiew przy ścianach szczytowych odsunięta jest o ściany na 2 cm tak żeby nie dotykała ściany szczytowej. Następnie jest pełne deskowanie przykręcone śrubami nie przybijane  gwoździami, w taki sposób by szalunek dachu wystawał poza ściany szczytowe przechodząc ponad styropianem 15 cm przyklejonym do krawędzi muru szczytowego.
Następnie deskowanie przycięte do wymiarów dachu a pod deskowaniem na krawędzi dachu przykręcona  deska 2 calowa o szerokości  18cm od szczytu dachu.






Co do konstrukcji dachu, murłata o wysokości 18 cm ale krokiew o wysokości 25 cm a podcięcie do murłaty to tylko 6cm co daje nam do płaszczyzny dachu 37cm. 


między elewacją a krawędzią dachu jest dosłownie 1 - 2 cm gdzie będzie utknięta zrolowana folia paroprzepuszczana. 

układanie blachy na rąbek stojący idzie szybko pod warunkiem że nie ma problemów z dostawą okien itd… reasumując pokrycie idzie szybko jak jest zgrana ekipa…

Taras: "co to jest folia 550" to nic innego jak folia basenowa tak sztywna że warto układać ją w słońcu bo się poddaje, trzeba szalować krawędzie bo wykładany beton na posadzki ześlizguje się na takiej folii.
Beton na wylewce z substancją uszczelniającą tak żeby woda nie przenikała w głąb posadzki, potem po dwóch tygodniach dobrze jest wylewkę zaimpregnować gruntem głęboko penetrującym, może być akrylowy.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## grend

> To jest tak…
> Ostatnia krokiew przy ścianach szczytowych odsunięta jest o ściany na 2 cm tak żeby nie dotykała ściany szczytowej. Następnie jest pełne deskowania przykręcone śrubami nie bite gwiździe, w taki sposób by szalunek dachu wystawał poza ściany szczytowe przechodząc ponad styropianem przyklejonym do krawędzi muru 15 cm styro…
> Następnie deskowania przycięte do wymiarów dachu a pod deskowania na krawędzi dachu przykręcona  deska 2 calowa o szerokości  18cm od szczytu dachu.
> 
> 
> 
> [/CENTER]
> 
> Co do konstrukcji dach murłata o wysokości 18 cm ale krokiew o wysokości 25 cm a podcięcie do murłaty to tylko 6cm co daje ma do płaszczyzny dachu 37cm. 
> ...


wielkie dzięki za nfo
.. ale oczywiscie rodzi to nowe pytania..
Czyli tak naprawdę 2 calowe deski które sa wystawione poza ścianę szczytową trzymają się tylko na wkrety od deskowania ? Ja właśne też kombinowałem w tym kierunku ale nie znalazłem dobrego rozwiązania i ... mam murłatę i płatew pod krokwią na krawedzi.
"między elewacją a krawędzią dach jest do sławnie do 1 - 2 cm gdzie będzie wetknięte zrolowana folia paro przepuszczana." - ale mówimy tutaj o ścianie kolankowej czy szczytowej ??
Jak rozwiązałeś sprawę wentylacji poddasza ???
I wielka prosba jak byś mógł wkleić zdjęcia wykończenia blachy przy elewacji na ścianie kolankowej i szczytowej oraz naroznik między szczytową a kolankową. Obecnie nie znalazłem żadnego domu w okolicy który ma tak zrobiony dach - jak jest rąbek to krawędź ścianka ogniowa (chyba dobrze nazwałem) Coś mi się wydaje ze u mnie bedą likwidowane krańcowe krokwie.....

----------


## tomdts

Dokładnie deska trzyma się na pełnym deskowaniu, co do wentylacji blachy to zastosowano folie paroprzepuszczalną z dystansem w postaci plastikowego makaronu Delta trele i dopiero na tym układana jest blacha RS, poddasze nie jest wentylowane, piana nie wymaga wentylacji.
Przerwa między obróbką blacharską ścian szczytowych i kolankowych faktycznie ma około 1-2 cm
Kilka fotek rozwiązania obróbek blacharskich…









Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## grend

wielkie dzieki

Zagiecia na tą deskę 2 calową sa pod katem prostym czy w V - patrząc od dołu. Ten rant na ścianie kolankowej powstał w ten sposób ze najpierw blacha została przykryta deska i na to została połozona blacha z płaszczyzny dachu ?

coś mi się wydaje ze skrajne krokwie na 99% bedę  musział  zlikwidować. Bo te 1% to opcja że dodam 2 cm styro i spróbuje murłatę i płatew ściąc w ten sposób aby wysokość była równa z krokwia - naciecie jest dosyć spore "w głąb" wiec moze to cos jednak udzwignie ciężar krokwi

----------


## tomdts

Oblachowanie na krawędziach dachu i ścianach szczytowych ma delikatne podgięcie w kształcie kampinosa nie ma zbędnych przetłoczeń w obróbkach blacharskich

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Kotłownia a właściwie pomieszczenie techniczne na media zrobione, w poniedziałek wchodzi hydraulik montować zbiorniki i PC. Wszystkie końcówki przygotowane są do podłączenia…












CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Hydraulik rozpoczął spinanie ciepłowni w pomieszczeniu na pompę ciepła. A ja osobiście zamontowałem stelaż na miskę ustępową na parterze. Dzisiaj po zamówieniu elementów wentylacji, pojechałem do Częstochowy do firmy, która wykonuje przede wszystkim kształtki nietypowe.
Przy domu jednorodzinnym jest tak mało miejsca na rozbudowaną instalację że firma wykonała mi kształtki np. trójnik z dowolnym kontem i różnymi końcówkami takimi jak 200mm 100mm 80mm, ponadto wykonali odsadzenia od osi kanałów wentylacyjnych. Cały samochodzik załadowany, pełna paka - przywiozłem do domu i rozładowałem, sporo tego. W międzyczasie przyszła folia paroszczelna z warstwą aluminium i jeszcze wieczorom zacząłem montować pierwsze płachty na poddaszu w taki sposób by folia znajdowała się pomiędzy stelażem zabudowy a pianą pur. Wieszaki przechodzą przez folię, są zabezpieczone i uszczelnione taśmą typu Delta Multi Band.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Koza blaszany zwierzak udomowiony odchodzi do garażu razem z orurowaniem, komin zatkany styropianowym kołkiem z folią. Przechodzimy na kotłownie PC, urządzenia gotowe pracują. Jest ciepła woda i ogrzewanie powoli rozgrzewa budynek, trzeba 16m3 podgrzać powoli.










Pompa ciepła powiem tak, jestem zaskoczony. Bojler 300l podgrzewał z 12C do 35C w 2.10H. teraz podgrzewa podłogówkę na górze jest już 20 C przy 8cm gr. posadzki a na dole jest 17C przy 18 cm gr. posadzki. Na razie grzejemy, DZ po trzech dniach eksploatacji ma 9C czasami 8C przy przepływach 2200-2500l/h. :stir the pot: 
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam  :smile: 
jestem bardzo ciekaw jak ta PC będzie się sprawować, też nad nią myślę. Jakie masz DZ i moc pompy? Powiedz jeszcze jak sterujesz tą pompą, jaki sterownik?

----------


## tomdts

Witam
pompa działa od 4.02 i robi to dobrze. jest prost nie skomplikowana 7kW mocy na gazie R410A czyli przy 8'C mamy jakieś CPU 5
DZ to 2x90m plus 16m podejścia, pompa steruje zaworem trójdrożnym. zasila dwa zbiorniki CO 300l i CWU 300l.
Podłogówkę steruje zawór mieszający z sterownikiem pogodowym i siłownikiem do zaworu trójdrożnego mieszającego. proste nie skomplikowane, dojdą do tego regulatory pokojowe tak żeby sterowały siłownikami na rozdzielani w podłogówce.

----------


## jbloch

A masz  zainstalowany ciepłomierz?

----------


## tomdts

> A masz  zainstalowany ciepłomierz?


Nie niestety nie mam ciepłomierza.

----------


## jbloch

Szkoda że nie masz , on nie tylko pokazuje jaka pc ma moc , ale bardzo pomaga we właściwym ustawieniu podłogówki , tak aby pc pracowała optymalnie (oczywiśie podlicznik też warto mieć ) ok 400 pln za ciepłomierz dasz ,naprawdę warto . Z tego co piszesz nie masz optymalnych ustawień.

----------


## tomdts

> Szkoda że nie masz , on nie tylko pokazuje jaka pc ma moc , ale bardzo pomaga we właściwym ustawieniu podłogówki , tak aby pc pracowała optymalnie (oczywiśie podlicznik też warto mieć ) ok 400 pln za ciepłomierz dasz ,naprawdę warto . Z tego co piszesz nie masz optymalnych ustawień.


będę  musiał się na tym zastanowić...

Aż się zapytam, a jaki masz i co polecisz?

----------


## tomdts

W sobotę skończyłem wykładanie folii paroizolacyjnej w sposób taki żeby uniemożliwić ucieczkę powietrza do izolacji cieplnej poddasza. Jednocześnie w taki sposób by można było łatwo uszczelnić wszystkie połączenia i przerwy w folii, cała folia jest zamocowana na długich śrubach zakończonych uszczelką z EPDM tak żeby można było zaaplikować odrobinę silikony pomiędzy folię a uszczelkę EPDM. Wszystkie wieszali są uszczelnione a zabudowa i orurowanie wentylacji zamocowane na specjalnie wykonane śruby o długości 25cm z adapterami do M8 i haki do podwieszania wieszaków obrotowych, tak samo będzie zamontowana uszczelka z gumy EPDM. Widoczna śruba z uszczelką i rozpięte są sznurki które podtrzymują folie a jednocześnie wskazują  gdzie jest belka kleszczy z konstrukcji dach w którą będzie wkręcane śruby do zabudowy i wentylacji. 










Dzisiaj temperatury na dole 21’C a na górze 24’C i zaczyna powoli regulować przepływy w i temperaturą zasilania. Będzie trochę zabawy wiedząc że docelowa temperatura ma być 22-23C przy 18 cm betonu a na dole a na górze 20-22C przy 8cm posadzki gdzie w tej chwili jest temperatura zasilania 29-28’C. może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł od czego zacząć?
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Chyba poczekaj aż to się wszystko dobrze wygrzeje.

----------


## tomdts

> Chyba poczekaj aż to się wszystko dobrze wygrzeje.


Powoli można poczekać ale jak tu pracować zwłaszcza na górze jak przy samum dachu jest chyba 26C a tu jeszcze wentylacja i zabudowa do położenia chyba na waleta. :big grin: 

Przez 11 dni zużyłem 182kW/h...

----------


## aiki

W sumie jakbyś poskręcał to prądu mniej powinno iść.
Najwyżej jakieś slipy założysz jak się chłodniej zrobi  :smile:

----------


## jbloch

> Powoli można poczekać ale jak tu pracować zwłaszcza na górze jak przy samum dachu jest chyba 26C a tu jeszcze wentylacja i zabudowa do położenia chyba na waleta.
> 
> Przez 11 dni zużyłem 182kW/h...


Jak masz przy suficie 26*C to na pewno podłogówka do regulacji ,przy dobrze działającej podłogówce przy suficie powinna być mniejsza tem jak przy podłodze.
Ciepłomierz polecam firmę HOTTO  NA ALEGDROGO  , ciepłomierz o nominalnym przepływie 2,5m3/h , ma gwinty 1' . Gość od hotto jest bardzo w porządku , solidna firma , chyba ze trzy razy cś kupowałem ,nie było żdnego problemu , raz nawet mi się bardzo spieszyło to wysłał nawet towar  na telefoniczne zamówienie , nie czekając na pieniądze.
TE 182 kw  przez 11 dni ,to jeszcze nie jest optymalny wynik ,zdaje się że dopiero rozgrzewasz podłogówkę , przy właściwym wyregulowaniu pdłogówki wynik powinien być mniejszy , choć teraz te 16 kw na dobę x 0,.40 pln średnio2 taryfa to wyjdzie jakieś 6,5pln doba za grzanie w domu , chyba żaden dramat . Po zamieszkaniu dojdą jeszcze zyski bytowe , co w tak dobrze ocieplonym i tej wielkości domu powinny być dość znaczne , na pewno tych KW po weźmie mniej .Przy takiej zimie jak ta  czy też zeszła powinieneś się zamknąć ( po zamieszkaniu) w 600-800 pln za sezon grzewczy.

----------


## tomdts

> Jak masz przy suficie 26*C to na pewno podłogówka do regulacji ,przy dobrze działającej podłogówce przy suficie powinna być mniejsza tem jak przy podłodze.
> Ciepłomierz polecam firmę HOTTO  NA ALEGDROGO  , ciepłomierz o nominalnym przepływie 2,5m3/h , ma gwinty 1' . Gość od hotto jest bardzo w porządku , solidna firma , chyba ze trzy razy cś kupowałem ,nie było żdnego problemu , raz nawet mi się bardzo spieszyło to wysłał nawet towar  na telefoniczne zamówienie , nie czekając na pieniądze.
> TE 182 kw  przez 11 dni ,to jeszcze nie jest optymalny wynik ,zdaje się że dopiero rozgrzewasz podłogówkę , przy właściwym wyregulowaniu pdłogówki wynik powinien być mniejszy , choć teraz te 16 kw na dobę x 0,.40 pln średnio2 taryfa to wyjdzie jakieś 6,5pln doba za grzanie w domu , chyba żaden dramat . Po zamieszkaniu dojdą jeszcze zyski bytowe , co w tak dobrze ocieplonym i tej wielkości domu powinny być dość znaczne , na pewno tych KW po weźmie mniej .Przy takiej zimie jak ta  czy też zeszła powinieneś się zamknąć ( po zamieszkaniu) w 600-800 pln za sezon grzewczy.


Jak sobie nie dam rady z regulacją trzeba będzie zakupić takie ciepłomierz...
Dzięki za podpowiedź

----------


## tomdts

Trzy dni wentylacja zrobiona, trzeba było układać pod laser tak żeby nie przekroczyć granicy zabudowy poddasza KG. 
Zgromadzony elementy do zabudowy czekają na poniedziałek, trochę porysowałem ściany :smile: 














CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z ciekawości ile wyszło Ci kasy za te rury? Myślałem u siebie WM robić na małośrednicowych elastycznych wężach, ale jak taniej będzie w ten sposób to moze tak zrobię. I czy będziesz je jakoś izolował?

----------


## tomdts

> Z ciekawości ile wyszło Ci kasy za te rury? Myślałem u siebie WM robić na małośrednicowych elastycznych wężach, ale jak taniej będzie w ten sposób to moze tak zrobię. I czy będziesz je jakoś izolował?


Całości łącznie z orurowaniem dołu wyszło 3283 zł. transport własny do Częstochowy, firma zrobiła mi kształtki takie jak chciałem i nietypowe w rozmiarach i redukcjach. Izolować będą tylko ruty z czerpni i wyrzutni oraz doprowadzenie z GWC żwirowca. Ponadto z miękkimi rurami jest jeden problem nie ma możliwości dokonania czyszczenia mechanicznego za pomocą szczotki nylonowej.

Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A porównywałeś to cenowo z mięczakami? Chyba nie wyjdzie dużo drożej, nie wiem. Do mnie przemawia to, że metal jest twardy i może przenosić dźwięki, a i między pomieszczeniami robią się kanały przez które może być coś słychać. Przy tych miękkich odległości po przewodach są większe.

Wiem, że nie masz jeszcze reku, ale jesteś w stanie jakoś ocenić przenoszenie się dźwięków między pomieszczeniami?

----------


## tomdts

> A porównywałeś to cenowo z mięczakami? Chyba nie wyjdzie dużo drożej, nie wiem. Do mnie przemawia to, że metal jest twardy i może przenosić dźwięki, a i między pomieszczeniami robią się kanały przez które może być coś słychać. Przy tych miękkich odległości po przewodach są większe.
> 
> Wiem, że nie masz jeszcze reku, ale jesteś w stanie jakoś ocenić przenoszenie się dźwięków między pomieszczeniami?


Nie unikniesz sytuacji w którym będziesz miał przenoszenie dźwięku to z pomieszczeń domowych hałasów z pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia lub samego szumu powietrza. Co prawda z stalowych rurach będzie mniejsze bo samo powietrze ma mniejsze opory przepływu przy takich średnicach rur. Trzeba pamiętać jakie ilości powietrza max będziesz musiał transportować. 

Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Zabudowa pod KG zrobiona w dwóch pokojach w cztery dni , a dzisiaj zacząłem montować zabudowę dużej łazience. I ta sama metoda minimum otworów w folii, z drugiej strony zastanawiam się czy nie za mało blach wkrętów nie kręcę na wieszakach esach.








CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Pompa ciepła wygrzała budynek mieszkalny, na wylewce 18 centymetrowej jest 22 +/- 2C poszło na to około 370kW/h. w tej chwili idzie około 10-12kW/H na do dobę to daje przy 0,36zł od 3,6 do 4,32 zł koszty żadne. Przepływy wyregulowałem teraz jeszcze damy pomiar temperatury w pomieszczeniu mieszkalnym i będzie bardziej precyzyjnie można sterować ogrzewaniem. 

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Na odpowiedz  kilku kolegów, przesyłam jak się uszczelnia folie pomiędzy zabudową z grubą pianą.




CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Poddasze powolutku się zabudowuje KG technicznie wychodzi dwa dni na pokój, najpierw skosy  a potem sufit wycinanie pod wentylację oraz wnęki pod oświetlenie.












CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## maciejzi

Ile kWh zużyła pompa do CO w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca?

133,5m2 to powierzchnia użytkowa czy całkowita domu?

----------


## tomdts

> Ile kWh zużyła pompa do CO w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca?
> 
> 133,5m2 to powierzchnia użytkowa czy całkowita domu?


Poszło mi na wygrzanie i ogrzanie 572kWh

----------


## maciejzi

> Poszło mi na wygrzanie i ogrzanie 572kWh


Dzięki. A możesz podać powierzchnię całkowitą i powierzchnię ogrzewanych ścian zewnętrznych? (powierzchnię ścian, które od wewnątrz są ogrzewane)
Chciałbym porównać zużycie

----------


## tomdts

To jest tak powierzchnia podłoga 128m2 ściany zewnętrzne to 242m2 z wew to 612m2, trzeba pamiętać że koszty to wygrzewanie budynku.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6823756

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Dawno temu w internecie nie było mnie a robota powoli idzie, tak jak czytam swoje zeznanie to zaczynałem się na zabudowie poddasza. 

Zabudowa poddasza zrobiona do końca cała góra z tynkami przetarta i zagruntowana, cała zabudowa zrobiłem na taśmach poślizgowych i papierowych taśmach w zbrojeniach. To ciekawe człowiek wyszkolił się w pracy na pacy profilowanej fajna sprawa nie dociera się tyle.









efekt końcowy zagruntowane i czeka na kolorek...





CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Kilka ciekawostek z zabudowy




Pistolet natryskowy do farby emulsyjnej fajna sprawa idzie szybko malowanie.




Biały Miś dla dziewczyny.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Czasami przez głowę człowiekowi przekima taka myśl troskę o dom, żeby nic się nie stało, żeby nikt ni włamał i żeby nic nie została zniszczone. Jest taka myśl gdzieś na dnie głowy jest.
I stało się…
17 kwiecień w nocy dostałem powiadomienie sms „włamanie” i połączenia telefonicznej z systemem alarmowym. Poszły grupa interwencyjna zanim dojechałem było wiadomo że jest  włamanie przez drzwi tymczasowe budowlane. Panowie włamywacze nie spodziewali się systemu alarmowego. Po rozwaleniu drzwi dopiero się zorientowali że w domu jest system alarmowe. Dobrze że człowiekowi chodziło coś po głowie i miałem zapasowy rygiel do drzwi. Poczekałem do rana  zaryglowanymi drzwiami od wewnątrz, a w dzień założyłem nowy skobelek.





A tak ma marginesie co to za dupki wejście robią jak coś wisi na ścianie i wiadomo że jest system alarmowy, zapewne myśleli że to jakaś ściema…

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Może to całe szczęście że tak późno namówiłem drzwi, dopiero po miesiącu od włamanie przeszły drzwi, żeby skomplikować trochę montaż instalatorom drzwi postanowiłem tak samo jak przy oknach na parterze od strony południowej postawić na kotwach swojego pomysłu opartych na fundamencie.
Oczywiście montaż w warstwie ocieplenia na foliach, zmontowałem platformę zamocowaną na dwóch kotwach z profila prostokątnego 2x8cm ze stali nierdzewnej w celi zmniejszenia przemarzania progu na profilu postawiłem tworzywo sztuczne o nie znacznej gęstości.





Monterzy po zamontowaniu ościeżnicy zaczęli składać skrzydło to ja w tym czasie dokleiłem styro tak żeby można było zapanować ościeżnicą i wkleić taśmy.




Po montaży drzwi spokojnie obudowałem próg i kotwy z profilem XPS-em a potem wkleiłem od wewnątrz taśmę paroszczelną a na zewnątrz taśmę z EPD-m.












Drzwi zamontowane, drzwi firmy CAL sosnowe (jest cieplejsza od dębu) NuuG seria arktyczna.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Wiosna latem, nareszcie elewacja skończona prawie tynkarz jak powiedział tak zrobił zacierką na gładko, obsadził parapety i zamontował rury spustowe. Północna ściana największa wyszła dobrze.









CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Przyszedł czas na sufity dolne szlifowanie, szczotkowanie, wytopienie klocków dystansujących od zbrojenia i wypełnienie ich betonem. Zabawne wszystkie ubytki po klockach trzeba było za retuszować, to szpachelka to pędzelkiem i wyszło ekstra. Następnie wszystko odkurzone odkurzaczem, w celu zabezpieczenia wszystko zastało pokryte impregnatem z niedużą ilością farby tak żeby podkoloryzować w odcieniu szaro ołowiowym kolorze. Powierzchnia jest matowa i w dotyku tak jakby ktoś nawoskował powierzchnie.










CDN… 
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Masz zakaz wjazdu zamiast zdj.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomdts

> Masz zakaz wjazdu zamiast zdj.
> Pozdrawiam.


Serwer działa, możliwe, że była przerwa techniczna odśwież teraz...

muszę przenieś na inny serwer.... 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Nadal zakazy.
Ale nie tylko Ty je masz. Jeszcze ktoś z nowych w samorobach.

----------


## tomdts

> Nadal zakazy.
> Ale nie tylko Ty je masz. Jeszcze ktoś z nowych w samorobach.


Poszły fotki, trochę dziennik zaniedbałem, ale CDN

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## MateoSs

Dom wygląda świetnie  :smile:  !

----------


## tomdts

> Dom wygląda świetnie  !


dzięki...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Trzy tygodnie przerwy na budowie, musiałem wyjechać służbowo, zgrałem od razu z moim powrotem dostawę hydro izolacji. Zabawna rzecz człowiek zamawia paletę z dostawą na plac a kurier dzwoni do mnie żebym mu otworzył bramę bo jest pod blokiem, ładnie pół tony na parkingu chciał mi to zostawić. Do piwnicy mam sobie to zabrać, gdzie wskazane było że na plac budowy %$##%^$, się dostało i po wyjaśnieniu gdzie jest dom przyjechał na plac. Rozebrałem paletę z towaru do garażu i telefon do Końskich do odlewni żeliwne hydrolin.


Swego czasu zadałem pytanie na forum co zrobić żeby spusty rynny i woda z nich nie padała na kafelki i wymyśliłem…ale to potem.


CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Obróbki trochę szeroko wyszły bariery na terasie na garażem, trzeba było podeprzeć 54 cm blachy na płycie OSB. Ponadto dekarz wykonał mi pasy nadrynnowe do wszystkich tarasów. 
Czekałem na tego dekarza prawie miesiąc, kolega kolegi kurczę pieczone pieszczoch z niego tak pogiętych bach nie widziałem. Wszystkie narożniki równo docięte a blachę składa jak origami.










Ale ogniomury zrobione i ganek skończony, po położeniu kafelek na tarasach przyjedzie wykonać obróbki na tarasach.

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Rozwiązanie problemów przychodzi samo, spokój i podglądanie często przynoszą zaskakujące rozwiązanie będąc na wyprawie służbowej zauważyłem idealne rozwiązanie.
Problem spadającej wody z spustów prosto na kafelki po pewnym czasie skutkowało by wypłukanie fugi a w dłuższym czasie zniszczenie kafelki. Zastosowałem hydro-linę z żeliwa często stosowaną na parkingach i garażach idealne rozwiązanie, woda spadająca z rynny uderza w hydro-linę i za pomocą podłużnych kanałów kierowana jest do rynny.
Do tego celu trzeba było naciąć posadzkę na głębokości około 2,5 cm sama hydro-lina na gr. 3,3 cm czyli zostanie miejsce na licowanie kabelki z krawędzią hydro liny. Po wyrównaniu krawędzi tarasu od strony południowej o odkuciu zagłębienia do za mocowania hydro lin można było osadzić odprowadzenia wody.








Do tego celu zastosowałem cement montażowy CX5 szybko schnący bez skurczowy, trzeba było to robić z samego rana przy większej temperaturze czas wiązania znacznie się skraca. Było szybko ale zrobione.


CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## grend

jak masz daszek nad wejściem to od spodu masz jakoś wykończone  ? Czy masz tylko położona blache na krokwiach ?

Ja mam "poręcz na tarasie 32 cm i nie chcę wykańczać blachą ,tylko czym... Cała "poręcz" mam postawiona na XPS i nie musiałem ocieplać od strony wew.

----------


## tomdts

Daszek nad wejściem będą płyty białe podwieszane jak na poddaszu krawędzie wchodzą pod obróbkę daszku. a barierka jest ocieplona tak żeby nie przenikało zimno poprzez słupy żelbetonowe do wnętrza garażu i nie było kondensacji pary wodnej na murze w górnej części...
Taka sytuacji będzie kiedy masz nieogrzewany garaż, same murki są zbrojone i związane wieńcem bowiem w przyszłości jak będzie możliwości zadaszenia lub postawienia oranżerii...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Tarasy dwa przechodnie, a dokładnie 67m2 huk roboty. Dekarz przygotował mi pasy nadrynnowe na długości wszystkich krawędzi tarasu po zamocowaniu wszystkich pasów rozpatrzyło się uszczelniania tarasów. Pogada jest przewrotna jak trzeba to jest ciepło ale nie gorąco i tu pojawił się problem, chcąc uszczelnić całości w ciągu jednego dnia. Wszystko ładnie szło do momentu j kiedy temperatura powierzchni nie podniosła się powyżej 20 stopni C’ i wtedy masa zaczęła się pod pacą rolować, koniec roboty. O godzinie 17 na powszechni posadzki było już 58C’ dramat. Zmiana planów czyli nocka zabezpieczona na rozkładanie hydroizolacji, resztę dnia poświęciłem na docięciu siatki zbrojeniowej po hydroizolację i bandaży elastycznych do krawędzi i miejsc dylatacyjnych.












Nocja jest fajna ale dopiero o godzinie 1 w nocy temperatura posadzki spadło do 20C’ i można było cokolwiek robić, niestety nie udało mi się wszystkiego zrobić przez noc i zostało około 11m2, ale następna nocka i wystarczyło żeby skończyć razem z bandażami nawet trochę czasu wystarczyło na izolację drzwi tarasowych.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Izolacja dosycha ale przy tych temperaturach prawdopodobnie schnie szybciej, jak z kolei rozłożyłem rusztowanie na zachodnie ścianie szczytowej i zacząłem wycinać otwór pod wentylację na czerpnie. 
Zewnętrzny otwór 250mm o od razu redukcja do 200 czyli w izolacji będzie przejście o mniejszego rozmiaru. Był porządek na poddaszu sporo wiercenia w gazobetonie i wycinania wąską piłą otwornicą.
Na zewnętrznym to samo tylko szary śnieg w lesie, potem dopasowanie i wyrównanie wstępna bowiem trzeba pamiętać że równości optyczna „oko Kochanej Żonki” różnie się z równością narzędziową „poziomnicy laserowej”.
Łatwo poszło cały dzień jak na wysokości 8,5m z tego co pamiętam najbardziej z zachodniej ściany to rozkładanie i składanie rusztowania warszawskiego.











Następny dzień, deja-vi tylko na ośmiu ramkach warszawskiego ale praktycznie to samo robota tylko że wyrzutnia, rusztowanie zostawiłem na wschodniej ścianie na tarasie nad garażem. Akurat jutro sobota inwestorka dokona poprawnego poziomowania zamocowałem czerpnie i wyrzutnie pianę nisko prężną. Po dokonaniu poziomowania rusztowanie rozebrałem po poprawce mocowani a syreny alarmu.
Miło było zleź z tych rusztowań, resztę dnia rozmierzyłem kafelki na tarasach tak żeby fugi wyszły na dylatacjach zwłaszcza na tarasie wąskim tam gdzie są łączniku balkonowe Halefna bowiem tu jest największa praca płyt balkonowych.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z dwóch stron masz te kratki? To gdzie będzie kapliczka?



???

----------


## tomdts

> Z dwóch stron masz te kratki? To gdzie będzie kapliczka?
> 
> 
> 
> ???


Zabawne... 

Panie Przemku tak z obu stron jest taka kratka a dodatkowo ozdobiona sygnalizatorem alarmu...

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Hydroizolacja na pewno wyschła czas zacząć kafelkowanie najpierw zamocowałem listwy okapowe  do kafelek na wąski taras od strony południowej, po wymierzeniu kafle „gres niemiecki Berlin Grau 33x33 cm” weszła na szerokości 2 całe i trzecią trzeba było podcięci na około 12 cm, akurat będzie na cokół. Taras południowy 14,2m2 układałem 5 dni a potem następne 8 dni taras wschodni. Najwięcej czasu zeszło na docinanie kafelek.















Trzeba pamiętać że fugowanie dobrze zrobić troszkę luźniejszą fugą tak żeby weszła do końca kafelki do samego dna aż do hydro izolacji, po fugowaniu płożyłem cokoły i fugowanie. podeschła fuga na cokołach i zaczęło się silikonowanie, do wygładzania okazało się najlepsza własna ślina trochę to obrzydliwe ale jest lepsza do wody z płynem czy mydłem…

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Jacek Dekarz znowu na placu budowy zabezpieczył dwa dni na poprawki i wykonanie obróbek blacharskich. Na ganku trzeba było wykonać dodatkowe podgięcia na arkuszach blachy bowiem falowała. Jak by nie patrzeć obróbki i rynny wraz ze spustami zrobione. Całe szczęście bo pogoda robi się coraz mało przyjazna do roboty na zewnątrz.














Elewacja wyprowadzona na wiosna a jak znam siebie, będzie to lato gruntowanie, farba silikatowo silikonowa i po malowaniu elementy drewna rombo z odstępem 3-5mm ale to zobaczymy jak doschnie deska.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## grend

dzień kładzenia płytek to u ciebie ile godzin ?

----------


## tomdts

> dzień kładzenia płytek to u ciebie ile godzin ?


dzień to od 6-8 godzin dni wolne to 10 -14 godzin. 

Na tarasach bez cokołów:
  taras południowy około 15m2 5 dni 
  taras wschodni na garażem 51m2 8 dni
  samo ułożenie bez fugowania, fugowanie to kolejne 3 dni a cokołu 3 dni a silikony 2 dni.
Razem 21 dni oczywiście nie brałem wolnego tylko w dni wolne podgoniłem robotę

Pozdrowieniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

W trakcie jednego wyjazdu służbowego znalazłem doskonałą alternatywę na ocieplanie rur spiro 200m zamiast wełną, dorwałem łupki osłonowe z pur po instalacji powrotnej z dużej ciepłowni zakładowej.
Akurat trafiłem na skorupy pur wewnątrz 205mm zewnętrzna 325mm ścianka 6cm pióra wpust na krawędziach i czoła.







Idealna sprawa do izolacji rur spiro wyrzutni i czerpni na poddaszu w zimnej strefie, lepsze to niż wełna przynajmniej się nie sypie na wierzchu filia refleksyjna która mi została z izolacji paroprzepuszczalnej poddasza.








Długie odcinki rur spiro połączyłem i uszczelniłem i podłożyłem folie a następnie połówki skorup izolacji por a potem klej w pianie do styropianu i składałem druga połówkę i to wszystko zawijałem w filię. Najwięcej zabawy było kolankami na rurach spiro, podkontem docięcie złapanie taśmą pakową i uszczelnienie pianą pur misko prężna pozostawienie do wyschnięcia i obróbka tak żeby to wygadało, potem jak ten świstak zawinąć to w folię. Efekt wyszedł zadawalająco nie spodziewałem się takich rezultatów spora sztywności osłony i szczelności nie pozwoli na kondesacje pary na powierzchni rur.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Nie schodząc z narzędziami ze stryszku, ociepliłem wewnętrzną stronę ściany szczytowej, niektórym wydawało by się to zbędne ale jest to celowe działanie. 








Wiedząc że strych jest nie ogrzewany zdecydowałem się na tali zabieg, by ograniczyć migrację ciepła z pomieszczeń szczytowych przez górne części ściany i tym samym wydłużyć drogę przez zwiększeniu oporności w przegrodach ściany szczytowych. Ten zabieg w znaczny sposób ograniczy straty ciepła. Ponadto wykonałem korki ze skorupy pur w rewizjach i korek o grubości 25 cm ze styropianu obłożonym folią paroszczelną refleksyjną oraz z szczelnościom ciśnieniową ograniczającą przepływ powietrza ponad pokrywą schodów strychowych.
CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Zakazy wjazdu

----------


## grend

a jest konieczność ocieplenia rur czerpni i wyrzutni ? Bo jeszcze na wyrzuni ewentualnie coś się może skroplić ale na czerpni ?

----------


## tomdts

Czerpnia ma najdłuższy odcinek rury na strychu i w przypadku przewietrzania pomieszczeń na rozgrzanym stryszku będzie powietrze nagrzewała się od przestrzeni gorącej w którym przechodzi rura z czerpni. Czasami będą warunki w której skropli się para w rurze czerpni zwłaszcza w porannych godzinach.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## grend

.. no tak, każdy mysli tylko o zimie...

Jak oceniasz swoja blache na dachu - bo juz sezon masz. Widziałeś że jakos pracuje i widac nierównosci ?

----------


## tomdts

Blacha na dachu jest w tej temperaturze jest napięta jak baranie jaja, ale jak słoncze podgrzeje delikatnie się zniekształca ale trzeba się przyjrzeć, tak poza tym zastanawiam się czy zamontować płotki śniegowe tylko czekam na śnieg żeby ocenić czy zalega na tak płaskiej płaszczyźnie. Jak będzie systematycznie schodził to nie będę się nawet wygłupiał... :big grin: 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Koniec leżenie, święta się skończyły i nastał nowy rok czas zabrać się za robotę.
Czas rozpocząć zabudowy na parterze: wiatrołap, korytarz, salon i jadalnia z kuchnią oraz zabudowa nad wyspą w kuchni.
Skomplikowana zabudowa…  :eek:  :eek:  :ohmy: 

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Witam !
Ostatnio trafiłem na ten Dziennik Budowy i przeczytałem go z dużą ciekawością ( jak również dziennik SANTOSZA ). 
Naprawdę szacunek dla Waszych osiągnięć.  
W niedługim czasie rozpocznę budowę domu parterowego i zastanawiam się jaką drogę obrać . 
Przy określonym budżecie ze sprzedaży domu ( żadnych pożyczek ) ma do wyboru nająć firmę lub firmy i skromniej budować i wyposażyć czy też włozyć dużo własnej pracy ale bardziej "luksusowo" wykańczać.  W związku z tym mam pytania oczywiście finansowe :

1. czy liczyłeś oszczędności związane z własnym nakładem pracy ?
2. jaką kwotę do tej pory wydałeś ( w zaokrągleniu )
3. czy zysk finansowy był wart tego dzieła ? jak zdrowie ?
4. czy tempo budowy jest dla ciebie zadawalające ? może warto było częściej najmować firmy aby już zamieszkać ?


Jeśli możesz opisać swoje przemyślenia byłbym zobowiązany. 

W następnym poście zadam pytania techniczne.

----------


## [email protected]

> Witam !
> Ostatnio trafiłem na ten Dziennik Budowy i przeczytałem go z dużą ciekawością ( jak również dziennik SANTOSZA ). 
> Naprawdę szacunek dla Waszych osiągnięć.  
> W niedługim czasie rozpocznę budowę domu parterowego i zastanawiam się jaką drogę obrać . 
> Przy określonym budżecie ze sprzedaży domu ( żadnych pożyczek ) ma do wyboru nająć firmę lub firmy i skromniej budować i wyposażyć czy też włozyć dużo własnej pracy ale bardziej "luksusowo" wykańczać.  W związku z tym mam pytania oczywiście finansowe :
> 
> 1. czy liczyłeś oszczędności związane z własnym nakładem pracy ?
> 2. jaką kwotę do tej pory wydałeś ( w zaokrągleniu )
> 3. czy zysk finansowy był wart tego dzieła ? jak zdrowie ?
> ...


Wiem, że to pytanie nie do mnie ale w swoim imieniu odpowiem Ci na trzy pytania:
1. Liczyłem swój zysk i na tym etapie w którym jestem (dom stoi, mieszkam, ale nie mam jeszcze :tongue: łotu, tarasu, brakuje 50m2 polbruku, garaz niewykonczony,) wynosi 110tys zł
3. Zdrowie jak najbardziej ok - choć były szwy na łbie po upadku z rusztowania, bolący krzyż czy odciski to normalny stan ale to wszystko jest nieporownywalne z *radochą z własnej roboty*
4. Tempo - zamieszkalem po 15miesiacach od rozpoczecia budowy mimo, ze wiekszosc prac byla wykonywana po godzinach i w weekendy

----------


## [email protected]

> Nie schodząc z narzędziami ze stryszku, ociepliłem wewnętrzną stronę ściany szczytowej, niektórym wydawało by się to zbędne ale jest to celowe działanie.


Właśnie przypomniałeś że tego nie zrobiłem.....już jest plan na kolejny weekend :bash:

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Do SANTOSZA
Widziałem , że tu zaglądasz a pisać na dwóch dziennikach to samo mija się z celem gdy temat dla mnie jest ten sam . Mam nadzieję że Gospodarz tego dziennika nie ma nic przeciw.

Podobnie jak Ty zamierzam budować płyte fundamentową. Pilnie obejrzałem Twoją i akceptuję to , że taki stan rzeczy zatwierdził projektant i kierownik budowy. Jednak ...
Gdzieś z tyłu głowy ciągle mam wątpliwości czy nie powinno być zbrojenia. Praktycznie 99  % płyt ma zbrojenie dlatego chciałem zapytać jak sprawuje się Twoja płyta no i oczywiście w przybliżeniu jaki poniosłeś koszt materiałowy.

Tomek

----------


## tomdts

Witam kolegę...

samodzielna budowa domu to ultra maraton, trzeba ocenić na jaki Cie dom stać to od ilości środków finansowych, przy domku parterowym po powierzchni zabudowy 80m2 z wieńcem i stropem drewnianym i poddaszem nie użytkowym  powinno Ci starczyć 340-400 tysięcy to zależy od regiony i ekipy budowlanej. Wszystko co zrobisz sam to kwota dodana do lepszego domu, lecz trzeba pamiętać że szybciej nie będzie.

1. czy liczyłeś oszczędności związane z własnym nakładem pracy ? 
Sama budowa domu z stanie surowym zamkniętym firma zaśpiewała mi 68tyś a druga firma 72tyś. Cała reszta jest policzalne ale nawet nie staram się tego liczyć.
 2. jaką kwotę do tej pory wydałeś ( w zaokrągleniu ) 
355 tyś około…
3. czy zysk finansowy był wart tego dzieła ? jak zdrowie ?
W przypadku wartości budynku pod względem finansowym to około 510 tyś, ale emocjonalnie nie do wycenienia. A zdrowie jest, lecz trzeba mieć kondycję fizyczną i psychiczną ale poza kilkoma stłuczonymi palcami i rozciętym łukiem brwiowym to wszystko ok.
 4. czy tempo budowy jest dla ciebie zadowalające ? może warto było częściej najmować firmy aby już zamieszkać ? 
Plany były żeby szybciej wybudować ale życie idzie swoją drogą, nie do szacowanie niektórych etapów budowy opóźniło wykonanie innych, strop w 4 tygodnie w wyszło 7 tygodni, dekarze itd. Firmy brałem do rzeczy których fizycznie nie podołał pojedynkę lub nie ma sprzętu do tego.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

Budowa domu to:
Dom wariatów na świeżym powietrzu…

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Jak wcześniej wspomniałem również idę w kierunku budowy domu własnymi rękami tylko zastanawiam się w jak szerokim zakresie. Patrząc na osiągnięcia innych forumowiczów motywację mam.

W najbliższym czasie będę miał kilka pytań technicznych.

Na początek dach.
Jakie argumenty przekonały Cie do pokrycia dachu blachą płaską ? Nie jest to zbyt popularne rozwiązanie ( pomijam blachodachówkę ) , chociaż dla mnie jest to pokrycie bardzo ładne i też nad nim zastanawiam się . Oczywiście ważne będą koszty w porównaniu z dachówką ceramiczną.

I drugi temat.
Ocieplenie poddasza. 
Zastosowałeś pewną nowość . Mam problem z tym rozwiązaniem. Z jednej strony można nałożyć cieńszą warstwę ( w porównaniu do wełny ) i tylko miedzy krokwiami , ale z drugiej strony jeśli nie przykryjemy krokwi to będzie na nich mostek. Jak to wygląda u Ciebie ?

----------


## tomdts

Witam…
Pokrycie dach wybraliśmy wraz z żonką i faktycznie przeważały walory estetyczne, oczywiści koszty też miały tu znaczenia. Trzeba było wybrać złoty środek, producenci dachów na rąbek stojący bazują głównie na stali szwedzkiej z dwóch hut i taką żeśmy wybrali. Wstępnie miała być to blach Ruukki ale padło na Planie notabene robiona jest z tej samej stali ale korzystniej wychodziła z robocizną i tutaj hurtownia blachy miała własne ekipy wykonawców w efekcie końcowym wyszło taniej niż miał bym to zamawiać samemu i zlecać to odrębnej firmie dekarskiej. Koszty to jak pamiętam to około 32tyś materiały z oknami dachowymi i roletami do tych okien.
Sama konstrukcja dachu przewidywała położenie blachy na membranie Delta TRELE bez zastosowania łat i kontra łat było to szybsze i odrobinę tańsze, chodź sama membranie kosztowała 5400 zł ale obyło się bez nabijania łat i kontra łat a sama blach jest podparta na całej powierzchni i nie odbijają się listwy na blasze.

Co to ocieplenia poddasza decyzję podjęliśmy w trakcie budowy, wstępnie było 50 cm wełny, ale podczas budowy ceny piany zaczęły być coraz tańsze. Poza tym przy pełnym deskowaniu (szalunku) upychanie wełny przez 2 lub 3 tygodnie to strata czasu a piana to 8 godzin i 1580 złoty więcej gdzie liczymy tylko materiały a na samej robociźnie już zarobiłeś, bowiem w tym czasie robisz już zabudowę poddasza gdzie koszt metra to 50-90 zł. z materiałem.
Piana strzelają w każdy zakamarek w postaci mleczka a potem zastępuje spienianie, umowa popisałem na 27 cm ale wyszło im od 32 do 37 cm. Sami wykonawcy przyznali że pierwszy raz tak grubo natryskiwali. Przy wełnie nie ma szans na uzyskanie takich parametrów a poza tym po pewnym czasie wełna siada i te sznurki.
Ponadto całe poddasze zostało uszczelnione filią refleksyjną paroszczelną tak żeby uzyskać szczelności ciśnieniową, jest to ważne przy zastosowaniu wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperacją. 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## thoreg

> Sama konstrukcja dachu przewidywała położenie blachy na membranie Delta TRELE bez zastosowania łat i kontra łat było to szybsze i odrobinę tańsze, chodź sama membranie kosztowała 5400 zł ale obyło się bez nabijania łat i kontra łat a sama blach jest podparta na całej powierzchni i nie odbijają się listwy na blasze.


Dlaczego tak drogo wyniosła Cię ta membrana? Z tego, co widzę, to można ją dostać za 22,14 zł za metr (http://folnet.pl/towar/mata-strukturalna-dorken-trela) , co przy Twoim dachu (120,6 m2 według strony z500) wychodzi 2670 zł, czyli ponad dwa razy mniej. Jest tu jakiś kruczek? Pytam, bo mnie też będzie czekał montaż tej membrany na dwukrotnie większym dachu, więc chciałbym wiedzieć czy dobrze liczę.

----------


## tomdts

> Dlaczego tak drogo wyniosła Cię ta membrana? Z tego, co widzę, to można ją dostać za 22,14 zł za metr (http://folnet.pl/towar/mata-strukturalna-dorken-trela) , co przy Twoim dachu (120,6 m2 według strony z500) wychodzi 2670 zł, czyli ponad dwa razy mniej. Jest tu jakiś kruczek? Pytam, bo mnie też będzie czekał montaż tej membrany na dwukrotnie większym dachu, więc chciałbym wiedzieć czy dobrze liczę.


Dobrze liczysz, ale kąt mojego dachu jest 36stopni i sam budynek jest odrobine szerszy. Wyszło 132 m2, a dwa lata temu ta membranie była po innych pieniądzach poza tym brałem z taśmą klejącą troszkę droższą około 1800 złotych przy trzech rolkach to robi kwotę, a jeszcze dobierałem taśmę miltiband i epedem w tubie.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Właśnie przyszło niezależna ocena charakterystyki energetycznej.



Dobrze to wygląda

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Mógłbyś wyjaśnić poszczególne kolumny czyli 
EU - czy to jest zapotrzebowanie na energie do ogrzania czy również oświetlenia
EK - czarna magia
EP - ?

Do tej pory nie miałem styczności z certyfikatami

Tomek

----------


## tomdts

> Mógłbyś wyjaśnić poszczególne kolumny czyli 
> EU - czy to jest zapotrzebowanie na energie do ogrzania czy również oświetlenia
> EK - czarna magia
> EP - ?
> 
> Do tej pory nie miałem styczności z certyfikatami
> 
> Tomek


Tu jest fajnie wyjaśnione:

http://www.swiadectwo.builddesk.pl/ep_ek_eu.php

http://www.swiadectwo.builddesk.pl/suwak_energii.php

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## dawiddur

> Witam kolegę...
> 
> samodzielna budowa domu to ultra maraton, trzeba ocenić na jaki Cie dom stać to od ilości środków finansowych, przy domku parterowym po powierzchni zabudowy 80m2 z wieńcem i stropem drewnianym i poddaszem nie użytkowym  powinno Ci starczyć 340-400 tysięcy to zależy od regiony i ekipy budowlanej. Wszystko co zrobisz sam to kwota dodana do lepszego domu, lecz trzeba pamiętać że szybciej nie będzie.
> 
> 1. czy liczyłeś oszczędności związane z własnym nakładem pracy ? 
> Sama budowa domu z stanie surowym zamkniętym firma zaśpiewała mi 68tyś a druga firma 72tyś. Cała reszta jest policzalne ale nawet nie staram się tego liczyć.
>  2. jaką kwotę do tej pory wydałeś ( w zaokrągleniu ) 
> 355 tyś około…
> 3. czy zysk finansowy był wart tego dzieła ? jak zdrowie ?
> ...


Przede mną jeszcze daleka droga, ale mimo sporej powierzchni budowanego przez Ciebie domu sądziłem, że przedstawisz nieco lepszy wynik finansowy. Mhm... powiedzmy coś poniżej 300k za obecny stan. Jestem świadom, że stosujesz głównie niekonwencjonalne rozwiązania, albo raczej "mocno ponadprzeciętne", ale tak jak pisałem sądziłem, że to będzie niższa. kwota. W jaką kwotę celujesz za stan do zamieszkania wykończone ściany, podłogi i łazienki? bez zabudowy i wyposażenia kuchni.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja zbudowałem 128m2 w obecnym stanie za jakieś 210-220 tyś. Z wykończeniem będzie 250tyś, albo coś koło tego i to jest parterówka, z ogromnymi fundamentami, stropem i dachem. Da się taniej, ale trzeba zapierdzielać po schodach.

Pozdro!

----------


## dawiddur

A jak porównasz standard użytych materiałów do tych, których używa  *tomdts*?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Materiały podobne, tylko Tomek ma garaż, pompę ciepła i okna z roletami, a ja nie. Pompa ciepła pewnie z 20 tyś (dopłata do klimatyzatora), rolety z 10 tyś, a garaż jakieś 40-50 tyś.

Szczerze powiedziawszy to buduję tanio jak się da. Mam za sobą remont i nie kręcą mnie już designerskie klamki, ani cudaczne bryły. Mój dom miał być funkcjonalny i łatwy w budowie, czyli mało schodów, brak skosów, jedna łazienka i mała wysokość żebym mógł samemu ogarnąć.

Tomek ma gorzej, ale i tak budując samemu sporo zbije z ceny, więc się opłaca.

----------


## tomdts

> Materiały podobne, tylko Tomek ma garaż, pompę ciepła i okna z roletami, a ja nie. Pompa ciepła pewnie z 20 tyś (dopłata do klimatyzatora), rolety z 10 tyś, a garaż jakieś 40-50 tyś.
> 
> Szczerze powiedziawszy to buduję tanio jak się da. Mam za sobą remont i nie kręcą mnie już designerskie klamki, ani cudaczne bryły. Mój dom miał być funkcjonalny i łatwy w budowie, czyli mało schodów, brak skosów, jedna łazienka i mała wysokość żebym mógł samemu ogarnąć.
> 
> Tomek ma gorzej, ale i tak budując samemu sporo zbije z ceny, więc się opłaca.


Nie do końca Panie Przemku, rolety za 7 tyś a garaż na 32 z tarasem na górze...

PS trochę mnie tu nie było...

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## grend

.. jak się wreszcie pojawiles - to jak twój rąbek na dachu ??? Masz jakies wgniecenia i fałdy ???  Wszyscy dekarze mówią że to jest wielkie g...

----------


## tomdts

> .. jak się wreszcie pojawiles - to jak twój rąbek na dachu ??? Masz jakies wgniecenia i fałdy ???  Wszyscy dekarze mówią że to jest wielkie g...


Dach w porządku lekkie fałdki widoczne z bliska to jak na foli trele może się zdarzyć ale nie narzekam jak nie którzy maja rąbek położony na łatach co 30 cm
Dekarz narzekają.... no cóż nie ukryjesz niestaranie wykonanego dachu natak wymagającym materiale. Trzeba szukać mniej marudnych" fachowców" :yes: 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## grend

Ja chyba się wyleczę z dachu na rąbek - byłem w jednej hurtowni i mają tam takie zadaszenie na rąbek ponad 5 lat - MASAKRA - pytałem się kto to robił - najlepszy fachowiec z którym współpracują. . Tak samo jak jadę na budowę to mijam taki dach robiony rok temu - do zimy był idealny - teraz juz tak nie jest. Drugi widziałem z oddali - jakies 300 metrów - w tym tygodniu podjechałem żeby go obejrzeć z bliska  :ohmy:  - to chyba jest fajne okrycie na bloki które oglądasz z oddali. Chociaż teraz mam dylemat - czy bardziej mi się podoba dach z jakąś blachodachówką, czy "pognieciony" rąbek....

----------


## aiki

Zobacz u mnie. blacha a wszyscy co przechodzą myślą, że dachówka

----------


## hektor80

> Ja chyba się wyleczę z dachu na rąbek - byłem w jednej hurtowni i mają tam takie zadaszenie na rąbek ponad 5 lat - MASAKRA - pytałem się kto to robił - najlepszy fachowiec z którym współpracują. . Tak samo jak jadę na budowę to mijam taki dach robiony rok temu - do zimy był idealny - teraz juz tak nie jest. Drugi widziałem z oddali - jakies 300 metrów - w tym tygodniu podjechałem żeby go obejrzeć z bliska  - to chyba jest fajne okrycie na bloki które oglądasz z oddali. Chociaż teraz mam dylemat - czy bardziej mi się podoba dach z jakąś blachodachówką, czy "pognieciony" rąbek....


Zastanów się nad dachówką cementową. Na moim dachu różnica pomiędzy blachą to było niecałe 2tyś.....

----------


## grend

Aiki właśnie szukam jakieś blachodachówki która przebije pognieciony rąbek.

Na strychu mam instalacje grzewczą i nie chcę dachówki bo wieksza izolacja, po drugie u mnie grasuja stada kun ...

----------


## tomdts

Kurcze Panowie dach to się  ogląda 30m od budynku, a nie 3 metr do od dachu. bo na metrze i 5m będzie widać wszystko...

----------


## tomdts

Dawno nie narzekałem, co tam zrobiłem czas zajęło mi trochę sprawy służbowe w pracy ale robota w domu posuwała się powoli ale jednaj: zrobiłem zabudowy na parterze w salonie, korytarzach i wc oraz w wiatrołapie pomalowane raz na biało i czekają na grunt. 










Podcięcia w tynku na cokołu na parterze ta żeby się licowały ze ścianą.








Kochana małżonka układa kafle i spełnia funkcję (KJ)...
I układanie kafli na podłodze w parterze poprawka instalacji elektrycznej do zamontowania gniazda w podłodze. Samo kafelkowanie trochę przerwane pracami na ogrodzę ale to w następnym poście.

CDN…
Z poważaniem Tomasz

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Panie Tomku gratuluję postępów. Płytki ładnie ułożone, sufit też będzie zdobił. Ale w nogi jednak niefajnie od płytek.

----------


## sebcioc55

nie ma zdjęć - zakaz wjazdu

----------


## tomdts

> Panie Tomku gratuluję postępów. Płytki ładnie ułożone, sufit też będzie zdobił. Ale w nogi jednak niefajnie od płytek.


Jakie nogi???

----------


## tomdts

> nie ma zdjęć - zakaz wjazdu


Powinna być dobrze...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Jakie nogi???


Gołe.

----------


## tomdts

> Gołe.


jak będzie ciepło to i nogi będą gołe... na boso...

----------


## darek2009

Super dom budujesz. Zauważyłem , że część elewacji będzie na stelażu. W jaki sposób uniknąłeś mostków cieplnych przy mocowaniu stelaża? Czy w ogóle się tym nie przejmowałeś?

----------


## tomdts

> Super dom budujesz. Zauważyłem , że część elewacji będzie na stelażu. W jaki sposób uniknąłeś mostków cieplnych przy mocowaniu stelaża? Czy w ogóle się tym nie przejmowałeś?


Przy 30 cm izolacji można było by się nie przejmować, ale nie mnie. 
Na ścianie zewnętrznej zamocowałem listwy o grubości 5 cm i dopiero do tego będzie kotwa kątowa do mocowania listwy pionowej, potem folia i deski elewacyjne rombo. Pomiędzy folią a ścianą będzie okołom 27 cm styropianu klejony na pianę.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## darek2009

Jednak mostki bądą. Chyba że źle rozumiem. Mógłbyś to narysować?

----------


## tomdts

Oto rozwiązanie elewacji:



pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## pagu

Witam kolegę prawie sąsiada  :yes:  zaglądasz tu jeszcze ?

----------


## tomdts

> Witam kolegę prawie sąsiada  zaglądasz tu jeszcze ?


Witam Prawie sąsiada.... Dawno mnie tu niebyło , trochę zaniedbałem forum. A zmiany a budowie znaczne, ale może trochę później nadrobię wpisy.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## flatos

Świetny dziennik budowy.

Jak przy takim oddzieleniu garażu od bryły budynku mieszkalnego rozwiązana będzie kwestia drzwi? Jedna czy dwie pary na przejściu z domu do garażu?

----------


## pagu

> Witam Prawie sąsiada.... Dawno mnie tu niebyło , trochę zaniedbałem forum. A zmiany a budowie znaczne, ale może trochę później nadrobię wpisy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz


Fajnie że się odezwałeś świetny dziennik - pozdrawiam

----------


## tomdts

> Świetny dziennik budowy.
> 
> Jak przy takim oddzieleniu garażu od bryły budynku mieszkalnego rozwiązana będzie kwestia drzwi? Jedna czy dwie pary na przejściu z domu do garażu?


Dziękuję, 
Drzwi są jedne i zamocowane na ścianie w garażu, w kotłownie jest niezły węgarek na wnęce do wejścia garażu. Drzwi są  zwykłe stalowe wypełnione pianą i zamocowane w ociepleniu 15 cm styropianu na ścianie  garażu.

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------

